# The Banewarrens



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 11, 2002)

OOC Thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33128

The streets are busy.  All sorts of people from different walks of life bustle about on their own business.  As Ptolus is a fairly cosmopolitan city, its streets boast all races and even the occasional surprise - a centaur, some lizardfolk (usually keeping a low profile), or creatures even more exotic.  Most people move about on foot.  A few ride on horseback or in carriages, but nary a day passes when a bystander doesn't see a knight mounted atop a hippogriff, a wizard with a pseudodragon perched on her shoulder, a cleric accompanied by a living statue made of clay, or something equally strange or frightening.

Still, when the sounds of screams and commotion greet your ears, it clearly alarms everyone around you.  Rising over a roofstop, a gout of smoke billows up.  Immediately, nearby voices begin yelling, "Fire!"  But then the shouts of alarm cut off as locals scatter in wide-eyed horro.  Moments later a screaming half-orc tears into view, engulfed in flame.  Somehow, the flames do not actually seem to be burning him.  However, when he grabs hold of a burly swordswoman near him in what looks like desperation, the flames do scorch her - badly.

Many of the names and much of the flavor text from the following story is taken from The Banewarrens by Monte Cook, Malhavoc Press, 2002.


----------



## Krug (Dec 11, 2002)

"Looks like that drink will have to wait..."
Krug readies his crossbow and prepares to fire at the half-orc, trying to approach him within point blank range and get a sneak attack.


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2002)

Titus see the commotion and the flames and closes to within 35  feet, at which point he casts Create Water over the half-orc (and woman if possible).

"Well, I had hoped to use that for drinking but hopefully that will do the trick," Titus says.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 11, 2002)

Grim looks up from his water with wide-eyed astonishment. He thinks to himself, "wow, not every day you see someone rushing down the street on fire, is it?" and stands up, wondering if there is anything he can do to help, he looks about for water or something.

No doubt others will have completed actions that will be much more helpful well before he is finished.


----------



## novyet (Dec 11, 2002)

Shocked at the sight of the flaming half-orc, Iliar hesitates for a second, then rushes up to try and separate the swordswoman from the burning half-orc. "That's something you don't see every day! I knew today was gonna be big!"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2002)

Blinking rapidly from the sight and a bit of the smoke, Verakka runs to the scene, trying to help put the half-orc out. 
(I'll untie my bedroll and try to smother the flames with it)


----------



## Krug (Dec 11, 2002)

Krug, aware of the sudden crowd trying to save the half-orc, puts his crossbow back. He starts to walk towards the source of the fire itself. "Some mage probably blew something up again," he says to himself.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 12, 2002)

_Initiatives: Verakka 20, Krug 18, Grim 15, Iliar 12, Titus 6._

Verakka thinks quickly, pulling out his blanket and moving to help the half-orc.  Unfortunately, as soon as he gets within five feet of the strangely burning figure, it becomes apparent that this flame is not to be trifled with (4 damage).  The bedroll covers the flames for a moment, but quickly begins to smolder.

Krug moves up the street a ways, only to find that no mages are immediately obvious.  There are several small fires on the street, starting about a hundred feet away and following a trail to the half-orc's current location.  Some people have run, but others have stopped to stare.  The only one who seems oblivious to the situation is a dark cloaked figure heading down the street the other direction.

Grim looks around in earnest for water, but nothing larger than a pint presents itself.

Iliar runs forward and pulls the swordwoman away from the half-orc, who looks hurt and confused.  Iliar takes some minor hurt from the flames (2 damage).

Titus unleashes ten gallons of water over the half-orc's head.  Many of the flames are extinguished, but within a few seconds they start growing again.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 12, 2002)

Hissing at the burns, Verakka stands back,perplexed even more when the flames do not stay out after the Deluge.
'Sorcery,' is his Whisper. Verakka looks around for the Source or any suspicious looking individuals (I'm not sure if I saw the cloaked figure yet or not).


----------



## Kamard (Dec 12, 2002)

Scowling, Grim watches the half-orc's flames ignore the gush of water. 

Well, perhaps he is causing them to be so, and in sleep, they will not burn, he thinks.

With that, he concentrates and manifests Inflict Pain. (spent 3 pp, deals 3d6 damage, save DC d20+3, will negates)


----------



## Keia (Dec 12, 2002)

"Well, if that don't just beat all.  Probably magic . . . " Titus trails off into grumbling.  His grumbling becomes an incantation for Detect Evil.  His initial arc will includ the Half-orc and as little else as possible.


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

"Damn, is that magic? What's going on here?" Iliar will try and find something that might smother the flames.


----------



## Krug (Dec 12, 2002)

"Dark cloaked figure uh? Hmmm..." says Krug. He tries to shadow the person using his Hide skills to move in and out of the confused crowd. 

_Look innocu... innec... ino.. like people around you!_ thinks Krug to himself.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 13, 2002)

Verakka scans the nearby crowd.  The most suspicious person is a elf dressed in noble finery, with a masterwork rapier at his waste.  He stares into space, reacting to visions that only he can see.

Krug easily shadows the cloaked figure.  The dark individual moves with an easy grace, stepping around onlookers with hardly a flicker in his cloak.

Grim sends his manifestation at the half-orc, but the warrior's frantic mind deflects the attack.

Iliar valiantly looks for something else to smother the flames, but no options present themselves.

Titus scans the half-orc and the surrounding crowd.  No emanations of evil are evident.

The half-orc turns and begins approaching a bystander.  "Help me!  The spirit of my father.... it must want to hurt me for selling the battleaxe.  Make it go stop!"  The flames return at full-force, burning away the bedroll.


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2002)

"Can't have him hurting anyone else . . ." Titus says.  He mentally shrugs, thinking this would be so much easier if the half-orc were evil.  "Let the divine breath that blows from on high remove the flames that burn from this poor soul."

Titus will cast _Dispel Magic_ targeted on the half-orc. He will then move to intercept the half-orc (i.e. try to reduce the numberof bystanders he can approach).


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2002)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Krug easily shadows the cloaked figure.  The dark individual moves with an easy grace, stepping around onlookers with hardly a flicker in his cloak.
> *




Krug continues to tail the figure, trying to get a look at the individual's face.


----------



## novyet (Dec 13, 2002)

Realizing there is nothing nearby to smother the flames, Iliar will to get between the half-orc and anyone nearby, to prevent innocents from being hurt. 

"Please calm down, everyone stand back! Please sir, calm down we're all trying to help you. Just stand still okay?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 14, 2002)

Verakka will keep an eye on the suspicious elf, trying to see if perhaps he is causing the fire.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 15, 2002)

Verakka is watching the strange elf when he screams in horror and pain and drops to his knees in the middle of the street.

Krug moves in closer and watches the cloaked figure's hood.  As the figure turns right down another street Krug spots the midnight skin of a drow elf.

Iliar's attempts to reason with the half-orc are somewhat successful.  He keeps the burning figure from approaching any more bystanders, although he suffers a small burn (1 damage).

Ultimately, the _dispel magic_ cast by Titus does the trick.  The flames disappear in a single breath, and show no signs of coming back.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 15, 2002)

Verakka moves quickly to the side of the fallen Elf, although he keeps a few feet distance (not wanting to get scorched again, in case it is an epidemic of Spontaneous Combustion). Peering closer, Verakka looks for obvious wounds.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 15, 2002)

Grim moves in close, nearer to the half-orc.  There is nothing he can do for anyone else, so he is going to keep his eye out for whatever was causing such chaos, if indeed it was not the half-orc.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2002)

Titus will move to aid one of the injured nearest to him - either the half-orc or one of those that he injured.  He will convert his Bless to heal one of the injured.

"Well that was rather odd?  Any idea how that happened?" Titus will ask to no one in particular.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 15, 2002)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"Well that was rather odd?  Any idea how that happened?" *




Grim walks over to Titus, looks him straight in the eye, and speaks in a monotone.

"I know no specifics, but I can say it happened due to the sheer pride of this city.  The decadence that surrounds us is amazing."

"I for one would like to know what magics allow one to burn without harming themselves, but wounding others like that half-orc did."

"And I intend to find out, and put an end to it if possible, by whatever means necessary."

Grim then wanders off back towards the half-orc, muttering someting about corrupt cities or somesuch.


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2002)

Krug follows behind the drow, now alert. He shadows him further.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 17, 2002)

The half-orc sits down stiffly, uninjured from the flame.  

Titus is able to help the injured swordswoman.  She thanks him for the kind act of healing.

As Grim ponders the decadent city, no insight about the half-orc's strange affliction comes to him.  However, the screaming elf on his knees nearby may be involved somehow.

Verakka nears the now-ranting figure (finding the area no warmer than usual).  He starts calling out warnings to unseen people, "No! Not that door....Behind you!...The support beams were never replaced...".

Krug is smoothly following the drow, when the strangest thing occurs.  A quiet-looking human commoner coming down the street the opposite direction looks in Krug's direction and bolts of blue lightning blast from his eyes.  Krug leaps aside in time, but a woman behind him is not so lucky.  Her skin chars and her limbs flail before she falls to the ground.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 17, 2002)

I move over to the screaming elf, trying to make some sense of all this mess.

Can I see the commoner shoot the lightning bolts out his eyes?  I presume I cannot.


----------



## Keia (Dec 17, 2002)

"I think evil is more likely the cause," Titus said to Grim, "These innocents are being afflicted in some way, perhaps an evil cult or devil,  although . . . I sense no evil nearby."

Titus will follow Grim to the kneeling elf and see what is the matter with him.  He will also look around to see if there is anyone or anything causing these problems.


----------



## Krug (Dec 17, 2002)

"By the toasted beard of Malegi, what magic be this?" Krug turns his attention to the lightning spitting commoner and will run for cover. He tries not to lose the dark elf in the confusion.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2002)

Thinking that perhaps this MAdman knows something regarding all of this, Verakka will do his best to note anything that he says, kneeling next to him.
'Nottt thaat doorrr...hiss...sssuport beamsss...'
(Hmm, he thought, odd elf talking of mines and tunnels...strange place, this.)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 18, 2002)

The three friends gather around the maddened elf.  He continues to babble nonsense to nonexistent people and stare at nonexistent sites.  Based on his knowledge of arcane matters, Titus suspects the elf might be experiencing some type of divination, only at painfully rapid speeds.

Krug dives to the ground as the commoner swings his gaze, blasting another two people with blue lightning.  Everyone in the area begins running and screaming, obstructing his view, although he does see the drow turn right again.  

The other members of the company are unable to see the commoner.


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2002)

With no choice, Krug shoots at the commoner with his repeating crossbow, flattening himself on the ground. He will try to make two shots in one round and make a sneak attack if possible.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 18, 2002)

Krug's first shot takes the commoner by surprise (11 damage).  His second shot misses as the plainly-dressed man turns and looks in his direction.  Bolts of blue lightning spring out, but Krug again evades them by rolling to the side.

Krug fires a third bolt and wings the man in the shoulder (3 damage), causing him to fall to the ground unconscious.  As he falls the blue lightning disappears.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2002)

OoC:I know we can't see the commoner, but might we see the lightning bolts/flashes? They are probably quite visible, one would assume. (Ala Big trouble in Little China in the alley with the 3 Storms).


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 19, 2002)

_Yes, you can see the flashes.  They come from a sidestreet about 150 feet away (where you saw your companion Krug run a few moments ago)._


----------



## Kamard (Dec 19, 2002)

Grim looks up at the flashes, then breaks into a full run as fast as he can, dodging others, until he gets there.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 20, 2002)

While Verakka, Titus, and Iliar gather around the babbling elf noble, Grim rushes down the street to Krug's aid.  When he arrives he finds the dwarf standing with his crossbow over the unconscious figure of a human commoner.  Three scorched bodies like nearby.

Suddenly the two hear the sounds of a halfling woman screaming nearby.  "Help!  Demons have got me.  They're carrying me away.  Help!"  A quick glance shows the shouts are coming from one of the local merchants who sell goods from a wooden cart.  She is ten feet up in the air and rising.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 20, 2002)

Grim shakes his head in rage and frustration.

"Rah! The end times are coming, mark my words! All the rampant magic and decadence and filth in this city have conspired against reason!"


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2002)

Does it appear that the elf noble is being affecte by a spell of some kind?  If the babbling noble is making no sense and isn't harming anyone, Titus will turn to Verakka and Iliar say, "I believe we may be of more use elsewhere.  I haven't the resources to heal his mind and I hear other screams, our help may be needed by the others."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 21, 2002)

It is unclear whether the elf noble is affected by magic or his mind or something else.  He is definitely not threatening anyone else.  Grim, Titus, and Iliar run on to join the others.

The halfling woman drifts another ten feet into the air, still screaming about demons.


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2002)

"Damn, what a day for me not to have requested Air Walk."  Titus exclaims and he approaches.  "Someone lasso her before she gets too high."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 22, 2002)

Titus begins searching for a rope, but is unable to find anything suitable nearby.  The halfling merchant is now thirty feet off the ground, but appears to have stopped rising.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2002)

Verakka quickly pulls his rope & grapnel from his Haversack. wrapping a sack around the Hook, he shouts up to the little Halfling 'Ware,and catch this, little one.'
Then he throws it up to her, hoping she will catch hold.


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2002)

"It's as if magic is going wild..." Krug turns around to see if he can see the dark elf.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 26, 2002)

Although it takes the halfling woman a few tries to catch the rope, eventually she has a hold.  The companions pull her out of the air, and her feet remain on the ground once she has landed.  Either her "demons" departed or the magic which affected her faded or ...

Krug looks up the street.  The cloaked figure of the dark elf is still visible about one hundred and fifty feet away.

_Merry Christmas, Everyone!_


----------



## Krug (Dec 26, 2002)

Krug chases the departing drow and shouts at him. "Hey you... w-wait! You.. you dropped something!!"

_Merry Christmas too!_


----------



## Keia (Dec 26, 2002)

_Merry Christmas to all ! !_ 

Titus will pursue Krug and motion for the others to follow.  Titus will keep an eye out for other examples of magic gone awry.

Titus will ask Krug, "Is that person somehow responsible?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 27, 2002)

Twenty seconds of running brings Krug within thirty feet of the drow, who does not respond to the dwarf's cries.  Titus and the others follow not far behind.

Before Krug can get any closer, however, his own skin begins emitting a shower of sparkling powder.  Soon the spray fills the entire area within ten feet, and Krug has to fight to keep his eyes clear.


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2002)

"What?" Krug shouts. He examines himself. "I feel like a blasted fairy!"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 31, 2002)

Verakka holds his breath and sprints past Krug, determoned not to let the Drow escape.Verakka will attempt to Grapple him if he gets the chance.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 6, 2003)

_Initiatives: Verakka 22, Iliar 19, Titus 15, Krug 5, Grim 5_

Verakka passes through the cloud of sparkling powder unharmed, and catches up with the cloaked figure.  He reaches for the figure's shoulder, but the dark elf twists to the side, avoiding the strike.

The elf's fists flash out in quick combination, striking Verakka twice and stunning him (11 damage).


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2003)

Titus move to Krug and cast Bull's Strength on him. "I think Verakka's got the guy that did this.  I'll be there to help in just a sec.  Here's a Bull's Strength for you.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

Snarling and spitting, Verakka rights himself (OoC:as soon as he can), drawing his Blades.'Well, then,little Elf, looks like it's gonna be the Hard Way for you, eh?' Verakka will attack as soon as he has the option, using both Blades.


----------



## Krug (Jan 6, 2003)

Krug, lights and all, goes towards the drow with his battle axe drawn and tries to flank him in order to get a sneak attack.
"GAAH! To whatever hell spawned ye!"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 7, 2003)

Iliar draws and fires his crossbow in one swift motion, hoping to catch the villain before he hurts Verakka any further.  The bolt flies true, but the dark elf swats it aside with a lightning fast arm movement.

Titus runs into the shower of sparks and touches Krug, whose sinews and biceps bulge with new strength.  Titus avoids being blinded by the sparks, but finds that a strange red gas begins appearing in the air all around him.  Coughing on the fumes, he finds some of his own strength departing.

Krug gets a small whiff before advancing on the drow, but still feels stronger than normal.  As Krug gets within ten feet, some of the sparkling powder gets in the elf's eyes, clearly affecting his vision.  Nevertheless he still possesses enough sense to dodge Krug's axe stroke.

Grim also fires his crossbow at the stranger and misses.

The dark elf steps away from Krug and calls on his race's innate magics, plunging the three melee combatants into darkness.  Verakka recovers from stunning in time to take an attack of opportunity, but fails to stop the elf.


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2003)

Titus will move out of the cloud of red mist and cast light into the area of darkness, hopefully negating it.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2003)

Verakka will try to use Sletha's (familiar) Scent ability/combined with my Empathy to determine where the Drow is, Snakes seem to be OK at that, seeing as their eyes aren't the best.If I can tell, I'll attack him.


----------



## Krug (Jan 7, 2003)

Krug will amble around with axe in hand, trying to find the blasted drow. "Where are you, damn it??" He shouts.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 8, 2003)

Iliar mistrusts his ability to shoot the elf without skewering his comrades.  He waits for Titus to act, hoping the cleric has a way to counter the darkness.

Titus moves, but the red cloud moves with him.  It has no further effect on him, so he casts the light spell.  Unfortunately, it is swallowed by the darkness.

Krug pursues the drow with his axe, and is pleased to feel his weapon connect with flesh (5 damage).  Adding froth to the mug, the elf's return strikes bounce off the dwarf's armor.

Grim begins summoning an astral construct with his dorje.

Verakka moves forward and swings at the drow's likeliest location, but the foul humanoid is too fast.

_Round three.  Actions, please._


----------



## Krug (Jan 8, 2003)

"HERE! He's HERE!" Krug shouts, feeling the bite of his axe, trying to indicate to the others his position.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 9, 2003)

Unwilling to let his comrades face death alone, Iliar charges forward with warhammer and shield.  Unfortunately, he is unable to hit the drow in the darkness.

Titus confidently _blesses_ his allies, counting on them to bring down the source of the strange magics.

Grim finishes summoning one astral construct (in the shape of a fierce hunting dog) and begins summoning another.  The first one darts into the darkness, snarling and biting (and missing).

Krug tries to follow up on his success, but this time it is Verakka that connects with the elf (9 damage).  The drow returns the favor (8 damage), but fails to stun the lizard this time.

_Round four coming up.  Actions, please!_


----------



## Krug (Jan 9, 2003)

"Where be you, drow scum? We shall take you down and use your skin for an inkwell!" Krug shouts, cleaving the air with his axe.


----------



## Keia (Jan 9, 2003)

Titus will cast the Spikes spell on his Darkwood Masterwork club (making it +2 enhancement bonus to hit and +5 to damage for 5 hours).  Titus will continue to look for an opportunity to either hit the bad guy or heal one of his companions.  In fact, if someone comes out of the darkness, Titus will heal them insteado f casting spikes.

"Yo guys, head this direction if you need some healing!" Titus calls.

(heh, maybe that will draw the elf right to my club) Titus thinks.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 10, 2003)

Iliar shares in the group's success, hitting the drow elf with his warhammer (8 damage), although his shield bash fails to connect.

Unfortunately, things have become a little crowded in the darkness.  Something bites Krug's leg (7 damage), and Verakka's sword hits armor instead of flesh, doing damage to Iliar (10 damage).

Titus successfully casts his Spikes spell.  When the drow comes tumbling out of the darkness, the cleric is not surprised.  However, it is Grim that becomes the target of the elf's attack (2 damage).  Remarkably, the psionicist resists the stun attempt and holds his concentration long enough to summon a second astral construct.

The construct misses with its bite attack.  Grim also steps back and tries to _inflict pain_ on his attacker, to no avail.


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2003)

Titus will smack the dark elf when he gets the opportunity.

"Bad elf, *whack* Guys, get out of the darkness, the elf is out here," Titus notes.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2003)

Verakka will move towards the sound of the Titis' voice.
If he sees the Dark Elf, he will attack, hopefully flanking so as to get a Sneak Attack.


----------



## Krug (Jan 10, 2003)

Krug will try to emerge from the darkness and flank the elf, striking at him with his axe. He drags his leg behind but knows finishing the elf would be the best thing.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 11, 2003)

Iliar continues to swing in the darkness, unaware that his foe has fled.

Titus calls out to his friends while taking a swing at the drow, but the agile opponent sidesteps the blow.

Krug pulls his leg from the snapping jaws of the astral construct, who vanishes.  He and Verakka come running in Titus' direction.  They flank the drow with the help of the other astral construct, but all their attacks miss, as does Grim's second _inflict pain_.

The drow seems to lose interest in the fight, and sprints past the unarmed Grim.  Titus gets a parting shot, but finds the target continually elusive.

Within moments the fleet figure is one hundred feet away.


----------



## Keia (Jan 11, 2003)

Titus will attempt to heal whoever is in need and still in range when he acts.

"By the holy one, that elf is fast," Titus says, "It does seem like he is the cause of the strangeness, therefore we should both question him and stop him from continuing these actions."


----------



## Krug (Jan 11, 2003)

Krug tries to aim at the speeding elf with his crossbow but realises it's too late. "Aye.. up to no good," he says.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 14, 2003)

It is clear that the drow has made good his escape.  The group of friends is in relatively good shape.  The most immediate problem is the magic effects which continue to plague Krug and Titus.  Krug's shower of sparks threatens to blind anyone who comes near him, and the red cloud of strength-draining gas follows Titus wherever he moves.


----------



## Krug (Jan 14, 2003)

"Well now I know what a sparkler feels like," says Krug. "Jump into a pool of water perhaps?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 14, 2003)

"Man, talk about making the women weak in the knees when I approach.  I think this is going a bit too far." Titus ponders his situation for a few moments, knowing the opportunity to question or capture the elf is past.  "Let's head back and see if the others affected are still experiencing troubles or if they have worn off.  This may be a non-issue in a few minutes."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 15, 2003)

The strange events of the last minutes are the subject of much talk in this area.  The five of you are hailed as heroes by those you helped (like the half-orc and the halfling), and numerous bystanders offer to buy you a drink or a meal.  The city watch came and took away the elf who experienced the visions and the unconscious man who fired blue lightning.

Apparently there were other incidents of this sort in nearby parts of town.  Pits opening at people's feet, doors and windows popping open without cause, shopkeepers starting to glow or grow or drip acid.  In most cases, a dispel magic or rendering the victim unconscious have solved the problem.  Beyond that, no one has any explanation for the bizarre events.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

Verakka sheathes his weapons, checking to make sure that there is not blood on the first.
Turning to Iliar, he smiles (though it most likely looks unsettling, the smile of a Lizardman) and says 'Please forgive me, friend. In the Darkness I seem to have wounded you...'


----------



## Keia (Jan 16, 2003)

Titus will heal whoever is in need with his remaining spells - assuming the pink mist goes away.  "Any thoughts on where to go from here?  Krug, did you get a good look at the elf?  I wonder if we could draw a line of incidents and determine where this elf came from?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 16, 2003)

Krug says, "No. He was a drow, and all drow should be trussed up with their innards hanging out and bled slowly to death."

"Thanks for that Strength spell, Titus. Made me feel like tossing a Gnome, it did! Ha ha!" The dwarf whacks Titus on the back.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 17, 2003)

The mist and the sparkles do not go away on their own, but clerics from several of the city's temples arrive in the area not long after the incidents.  They go about providing dispel magic and remove curse to those in need, free of charge.  Strange occurences have been reported throughout the city, and many organizations want to know why.  

Without further clues, you return to the inn, where you are treated to food and drink by grateful locals.

Several hours later a tall, stately woman in green robes enters the inn's common room.  Her hair is long and red, and she carries a thin, crooked staff.  As she approaches your table you see that her right arm is a magically animated piece of red glass.

She introduces herself as Jevicca Norr and tells you that she has heard of your courageous involvement in the afternoon's chaos.  She asks a few questions, but it is clear she already knows most of what happened.  She offers to fill you in if you will hear an offer her organization has empowered her to make.


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2003)

"Wow, helpful clerics are much better that what I was going to have done - which was have Krug knock me out!  Much less pain involved."

Titus is interested in what the woman has to say, "Talking doesn't cost anything.  Sit down, have a drink, and let's hear what you have to say."

Titus motions for a waitress and tries to remember if he has heard anthing about a Jevicca Norr.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 20, 2003)

Jevicca sits and tells you a story of the city's history.

"In the ancient recesses of time, a powerful and benevolent cleric set upon a well-intentioned plan.  In those days, evil was on the decline and the forces of darkness had been routed in almost every field of battle.  The master of evil dragons had been chained, and even the fell races of orcs and goblins, once more numerous than the races of humans, dwarves, elves, halflings, or gnomes - had squirmed back into their meager, shadowy refuges.

With malevolence on the wane, the cleric Danar Rotansin sought once and for all to ride the world of the remaining evil influences.  This powerful figure began to gather up all the evil artifacts, objects of dark power, trapped essences of vanquished fiends, demonic relics, and even the last vestiges of particularly horrible diseases.  Danar called all of these things "banes" and imprisoned them.  He believed that, if destroyed, the banes would simply release their evil into the world to wreak more havoc and bring about other darknesses.  Destroying banes begat new banes.

Danar used powerful spells and magic items to accomplish his task, working tirelessly.  As his collection of banes grew he began to bury them beneath his tower, Mosul Pearl, located near the sea.  Danar constructed a vast catacomb, well warded and sealed, deep underground, and he called it the Banewarrens.  He also found allies who believed in his cause to aid him.  Chief among them were the dragon known as Saggarintys the Silver King and a celestial named Bastion, Guardian of the Morning.

But Danar's goal was folly.  Concentrating so much raw hatred and despite - so much darkness and evil power - in one place was a terrible mistake.  His actions drew the attention of vile intelligences of whose existence Danar had never even dreamed.  These secretive forces manipulated events (and perhaps even time and space) to ensure that the _Book of Inverted Darkness_ fell into the hands of this well-meaning cleric.

The _Book of Inverted Darkness_ is an artifact older than the world itself.  Scribed by gods and demons, its pages contain vast lore (only the _Book of Eldritch Might_ contains greater lore, it is said).  Unfortunately for Danar Rotansin - and the world - the book presented this dreadful knowledge using supernatural techniques, giving it an irresistibly seductive quality.

While he intended to seal the book away with the rest of the banes, Danar lingered over its pages for just one instant too long.  Its cunningly crafted words beguiled him to keep the book by his side.  Soon, he read more.  And more.

And still more.

The book consumed Danar.  He neglected his quest to gather the remaining banes.  He withdrew from his family and comrades.  The book's dark lore corrupted his spirit and twisted his mind.  The lure of the dark power and forbidden knowledge was too much, even for Danar.  Danar Rotansin became Eslathagos Malkith - the Dread One.  With the vast resources of the banes he had gathered and the knowledge he gained from the Book of Inverted Darkness, the Dread One withdrew into his tower, also renamed: Jabel Shammar.  He emerged only a few years later, launching an attack so devastating, it threatened to tear the world asunder.  His might knew few bounds, and with his magical aid, the armies he created or summoned conquered the surrounding lands with ease.

The earth itself, no longer able to tolerate the concentrated evil that Eslathagos Malkith and the banes represented, thrust Jabel Shammar away from it, creating a tall, impossibly high and narrow spire atop which the tower stood, its former pearly hue turned black as night.  From there, the Dread One could survey the world - a world he desired to either conquer or crush entirely.

Only the actions of all the mortal races, led by powerful and stalwart heroes (many of whom had been friends and companions of Danar) stopped the forces of Eslathagos Malkith.  It is said they carried the battle into the halls of Jabel Shammar itself.  When it was over, the Dread One lay defeated.  The world's greatest heroes sprawled dead and dismembered around him.  Most of them had lost not only their lives but their souls to their foe's magic and the banes he wielded.

Some bit of Danar - the good and true man he had once been - still remained, however.  His spirit, now free of corruption, managed to seal the Banewarrens once again.  Although his quest remained uncompleted, and some of the banes were released again when he became Eslathagos Malkith, the warrens still contained vault upon vault of evil artifacts, foul creatures, and vile relics that it keeps away from the world at large.

Unless the Banewarrens should ever become unsealed again."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 20, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Titus motions for a waitress and tries to remember if he has heard anthing about a Jevicca Norr. *




Ptolus is a city of adventurers, where grandiose tales and wild stories fill every pub.  However, more than a few stories are told about Jevicca Norr, and all of them suggest she is quite powerful.

_I'm including a map of the city.  I will be relating more description of Ptolus in the following days._

2. St. Gustov's (Brother Fabitor's church)
3. The Griffon (meeting between guard and halfling)
4. The Ghostly Minstrel (place to contact Jevicca Norr)
5. The Grand Cathedral (meeting with priests of Lothian)
8. The Manor House (tunnel to Banewarrens)
10. The Estate of House Vladaam (destination of halfling)


----------



## Krug (Jan 20, 2003)

Krug feet move around a bit at the part where Jevicca talks about the greatest heroes being sprawled dead.

"So... mayhap some of the Banes are no longer sealed?" He asks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

A well dressed Halfling comes up to the group. "Titus?! It is you!" When my cousin Verona said a dwarf had saved her I thought it could only be you once she described you." Titus and the rest recognise a long time friend Fallon Whitehart. Fallon is a Psion. He has substantial telepathic gifts as well as being a consumate "silver tongued devil". "How have you all been."


----------



## Keia (Jan 21, 2003)

"Fallon!"  Titus exclaims as he stands to greet the halfling.  Titus will introduce Fallon to his other friends and explain the recent events.

"Of course I'm sure that you heard some of this from Verona," Titus says.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

Verakka looks down at the little Halfling
'Actually, little One, it wass me what helped Halfling Girl down when she was flying High, I am Verakka.' 
Verakka extends a scaled green hand in friendship.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Well then. Pleased to meet you my friend. Verona said it was the dwarf. maybe she was 'high' at the time. Fallon starts laughing at his own cleverness.


----------



## Krug (Jan 21, 2003)

"Oh.. halfling humour", says Krug, wincing in pain. "One isn't enough?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 22, 2003)

Agreeing with Krug, Jevicca continues her tale.  The warrens have opened somehow, but she does not know how or when.  The Inverted Pyramid, her organization, is steeped in ancient lore and knows the terrors that the Banewarrens contains.  They would like your help investigating and, if possible, sealing the place up again.  The Inverted Pyramid is willing to offer each of you 850gp for recovering substantial information regarding the opening (and resealing) of the Banewarrens.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 22, 2003)

Grim pushes back from the table and speaks,  "I've told you all a hundred times that this city's decadence would catch up with it.  If this isn't a sign of the end times, I don't know what is.  As far as I am concerned, ma'am, you can take your gold and stuff it.  I'm leaving town tonight.  You lot can come with me or stay and face your fate."  With that, the psion stands up and heads upstairs to his room.


----------



## Krug (Jan 22, 2003)

"850 GP? WHY OF...", Krug looks at his other companions and calms down a little. "That seems a reasonable fee. Of course we would do it. But could we have an advance?"


----------



## perivas (Jan 22, 2003)

Emerging at last from the lavatory, Morden "The Pious" seems much better at last.  The journey to Ptolus had crippled him through a most disagreeable diet.  However, after sufficient time, he seemed to have recovered.  You all know Morden, as does most everyone else.  He's quite a popular fellow really, due in large part to his heritage.  Morden greets everyone with a loud "Hello!".  Everyone simply glares back at him.  He responds with an innocent, "What?  Are my breeches still unbuttoned?"  He goes about inspecting himself and then concludes all is in order.  "Did I miss something?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2003)

Come now Morden. Lets get you caught up and get our 850GP and start the investigation. Fallon gets Morden up to date and starts to gather what little he brought with him.
[OOC: Updated my character in the OOC thread. added his equipment and his Psi-chrystal named Bilbo.]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 24, 2003)

Jevicca smiles at Krug's near outburst.  "I am pleased to hear that you are interested.  I can give you an advance of 150gp each for supplies.  According to various divinatory spells the Pyramid has used, the dark elf entered the city by coming up through the wine cellar of a manor in Oldtown."  She hands over a bag with coins and gives detailed directions.

Rising from the table, she adds, "When you have some information, leave word for me at the Ghostly Minstrel, a public house in Midtown."  With a warm smile she turns and walks from the tavern.


----------



## perivas (Jan 24, 2003)

"Well, one hundred and fifty gold pieces probably isn't enough to get a suitable present for a princess, is it?  I guess I'll see may way through this, although I don't directly know how this would provide an appropriate gift, unless a certain Bane seems appropriate.  Anyhow, things have always seemed to work out before...haven't they?  What now?"  Morden looks about as this new ragged-tagged group.

"Certainly, unlike the wardancers...but I reckon we will fit the bill quite nicely.  If this is to be an extended outing, I believe that I'm in need of a few more arrows.  Anyone else want anything?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2003)

"I, for one, could use some meditations, perhaps a couple of clerical scrolls, and a decent night's sleep before we get started," Titus says.  "What do you say we split up, grab supplies and what-not, and me back here first light ready to start?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree to that. But I'd rather go with someone. any volunteers?


----------



## Krug (Jan 24, 2003)

Krug takes the gold greedily and thinks, "well I have a few people to say goodbye to at the tavern. See you tomorrow morning, then?"

_AND THE FIGURE TO THE LEFT IS *NOT* KRUG!_


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 26, 2003)

_ A large man with golden-brown hair and a beard, approaches the heroes' table. _ I'm terribly sorry. It was not my intention to eavesdrop, and certainly not to interfere with your own affairs, but I heard what the lady Norr said concerning the ancient evil. I ask if I may accompany you. I will require no payment, and I am skilled with blades. My name Malikar di'Tandaer, _ he announces imperiously. _


----------



## perivas (Jan 26, 2003)

Morden speaks up quickly in response to Malikar's comments.  "Malikar, well nice to meet you.  You countenance and voice seems noble enough.  Although the name Malikar just doesn't seem to roll off one's tongue naturely and your intentions seem too good to be true, we could accept you, if you can tell us how you subsist on this 'no payment' policy of yours."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2003)

Verakka looks at the newcomers, more Softskins, of course. Nodding (and his neck spines rising in greeting), Verakka speaks up'It is good to meet you, friends. I welcome your addition to what seems to be a coalescing Group.'
The Lizardman seems suprisingly Cosmopolitan and Learned for a Cold-blooded creature, as if he had spent much time among the 'softskins', as he terms you all.

OoC:With the 150GP, I would like to buy a few potions.

Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1 X3 <150GP>. Is that OK?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 26, 2003)

_Malikar looks thoughtfully into the air, as if deciding just what to say. He first states,_ As a skilled smith, I can earn a living for myself. 

_Malikar stands uncomfortably for a few moments, then adds _However, this quest seems to be a noble deed, and could help bring honor to my family. That is payment enough.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 27, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:With the 150GP, I would like to buy a few potions.
> 
> Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1 X3 <150GP>. Is that OK? *




_Fine by me._ 

When you reconvene at the tavern in the morning, you have another visitor.  He introduces himself as Fabitor, a cleric of the Church of Lothian (a lawful good god of justice and purity).  He is in his forties and appears fairly fit.  He has a light brown beart and carries no weapons.  He tells you he is interested in hearing about your part in yesterday's events.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2003)

"Well Fabio, It's like this, I was up to my neck in elvish women when my cousin came running in and told me she had been held in mid air by an unseen force. She said my old friend the Dwarf was her savior. Of corse I had to finish my _duties_  to the lovely ladies first and then ran out to find the heros." Fallon jumps up into a chair and fusses with his fancy overcoat.


----------



## Krug (Jan 27, 2003)

Krug relates the events to Fabio. sparing no detail as he had remembered it. He does embellish slightly, for example about his axe blade slicing through bricks. 

"... and so that drow, appears to be the reason for what occured," concludes the dwarf.


----------



## Keia (Jan 27, 2003)

"I think Krug, here, has above covered all the details.  What is it that we can do for you today, Fabitor?"  Titus shifts somewhat uncomfortably, knowing that the church has wanted him to join their clergy for some time now.  Titus for his part has had trouble grasping some of the tenants of the church - way too many rules for him.



OCC:  Titus purchased 2 CLW scrolls (25gp each), 2 Protection from Evil scrolls (25gp each), and 2 Endure Elements scrolls (25gp each), if that is okay.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2003)

Fallon will buy a +6 shard of Sense motive (140GP)
he will be ready a half hour before anyone else.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 28, 2003)

Fabitor seems somewhat shocked by Fallon's behavior, but he is impressed by Krug's telling of the story.

Responding to Titus, he speaks, "A great champion important to the church has gone missing.  He is a paladin named Kalerecent and he disappeared just a few days ago.  He was last seen at our small church in Midtown, the chapel of St. Gustov."

"Divinations point to his involvement somehow with the incident earlier today, and suggest that he is still in danger.  Based on your expertise, I was hoping you might be willing to locate him.  I can offer you a reward of 2,000 gp as a group if you bring him back to the church alive, or 1,000 gp if you recover his body for raising."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

"I'm in. I could use a vacation from the constant flow of women." Fallon says and gets hid mirror out and inspects his garments.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2003)

Verakka flexes his Wattle, showing the multiple rings piercing it in a line from his chin down to the base of his neck. The little Softskin talked about mating overly much...such Primative creatures, it was much easier to relegate such things to their proper Season.Well, none can help their Nature, so he did not judge.Besides, at least the Little One had a sense of humor, something sorely lacking in so many of the larger Softskins.

'I will venture to find this Man.'


----------



## Krug (Jan 28, 2003)

"Why not? We shall split the fee equally amongst us," says Krug. "And just a reminder after a previous debacle, animal companions; mounts, toads, birds, dogs AND cats are not considered part of the party for distribution of fees, even if they were instrumental in the slaying of creatures necessary to achieve party goals," the dwarf finishes.

Krug looks at Verraka, wondering what the Lizardman would use the money for. _A dozen exotic flies perhaps..._


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2003)

"Well, considering our reward would be higher if we get to him and he's alive, I suggest we start looking for him first.  Krug, my friend, you are on a hot streak - you have the right of it again." Titus says.  He stands, checking his equipment and laying down some coin for the tab and tip.

"Our group numbers six currently, with myself, Krug, Fallon, Verakka, Malikar, and Morden.  So, the split for finding this man should be six, unless Malikar isn't taking payment for this mission either.  We ready to get started?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

Fallon hops off the chair and says "Lets Go!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 29, 2003)

I will accept rewards for this quest. I am ready to embark immediately. Any objections?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

Brother Fabitor thanks you for your help.  He reminds you to come to the chapel of St. Gustov when you have more information (location 2 on the map).

_The manor house described by Jevicca Norr is location 8 on the map.

Where are you going and what are you doing?_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

After shopping I think we need to go to area 8 on the map.


----------



## Krug (Jan 29, 2003)

"Let's be off!" says Krug. _I can smell that money already... _


----------



## perivas (Jan 29, 2003)

"I was born ready," Morden says with a big smile on his face.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

It's a long walk, but you make your way to the manor house in about an hour.  Stopping one of the street children, you learn that the house is empty, and has been for a long time (the child thinks it is haunted).

The two-story house is encircled by a courtyard filled with overgrown vegetation and surrounded by a low stone wall.  The house appears to have a high foundation and high windows, making it difficult to look in.


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

"Well, we been given the okay by Father Fabilor. I suggest that we try the front gate," Titus suggests.


OCC: Today's Spells are:

0th: Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Light, Read Magic
1st: Blur (Domain), Command-x, Detect Evil, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil.
2nd: Cat's Grace (Domain)-x, Bulls Strength-x, Endurance, Spiritual Weapon-x.
3rd: Magical Vestment (Domain)-x, Dispel Magic-x, Spikes-x

x-used so far.

[Edit] for spells used - was getting confused


----------



## Krug (Jan 29, 2003)

Krug checks for traps, making his way gradually. "So what have you seen at night, kid?" He asks the child, if he's still around.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 29, 2003)

Verakka casts Mage Armor on himself and moves around to the back to find a sutible place to Scale the wall and do a bit of 'Recon'.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

Fallon will detect Psionics at the gate and up the path if we enter that way.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 29, 2003)

_Malikar watches as Verakka moves behind the house._ Excuse me, but why are you moving away from us. If you find trouble, it may be several seconds before your comrades can rush to your aid. Those seconds could cost you life. I think it would be better if we stick together, rather than 'splitting up to cover more ground.'"

_Malikar then follows the dwarven scout carefully, matching his steps, and watches for any sign of danger. _


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 30, 2003)

The boy tells Krug a number of stories about clanking chains, ghostly lights in the window, and a cat that wandered inside and was never seen again.  The youth's tone is believable, and his stories are all first person accounts.

The dwarf and the halfling turn up neither traps nor psionics in their sweep.  Verakka finds a quiet place to scale the wall.  He suspects that the windows nearby lead into the kitchen.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

Verakka tried to keep from the slight hiss that served as a laugh to his kind. The Softskin thought that to stay together must be the most logical path. Of course, if those you travelled with made more noise than an Ogre in a glass shop, well then, alone was better for some things.
              **********
verakka returned to the group after a few minutes, reporting the easy way over the wall, as an Option, should the group opt for that route.


----------



## Krug (Jan 30, 2003)

To the boy:
"Good boy. Thank you. Here's a copper. Don't spend it all in one place," Krug says.

To Verakka:
"Do we look as if we spend our time climbing around on walls?" says Krug. "I would say we should just go through the front, mayhaps the kitchen."

"And yes, I won't eat anything I find on the table there," noticing the look on his companions faces.

Krug examines if there's a back door. After checking for traps, he will open it by turning the doorknob or picking it.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 30, 2003)

There is no back door, and there are no traps on the front door.


----------



## Krug (Jan 30, 2003)

Krug will open the front door, crossbow ready.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

'You pay the Youngling a copper, yet anyone with a Silver will get our business from his lips...' Verakka shakes his frilled head at the foolishness. Of course he didn't think that these Softskins didn't climb walls...they didn't even have proper claws.
Verakka moved within the yard, swords at the ready.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

Fallon charges up his Inertial armor and has his sickle out.


----------



## Keia (Jan 30, 2003)

Titus invokes the power of his beliefs and casts 'Cat's Grace' on himself, to at least try and be a little quieter and quicker.  He sets his holy symbol out prominently and follows Krug and Verraka into the area.

"No better time that the present," Titus comments.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 30, 2003)

_Malikar follows his companions confidently. He jokes, _ Do you think we should knock? It wouldn't be polite for guests to appear unannounced?


----------



## Krug (Jan 30, 2003)

"Oh? Perhaps you might tell them you're dropping off their rations for the day.. chicken and milk and eggs perhaps," says Krug. He carefully steps to the front door, checking for traps and opens it. If it's locked, he will pick it.


----------



## perivas (Jan 31, 2003)

Morden smiles at the antics of his companions.  As soon as he enters the house, he announces his presence with great pride, "I, Morden The Pious, have arrived.  Let evil-doers and malicious spirits despair and let goodmen and fair folk stand without fear!"


----------



## Krug (Jan 31, 2003)

perivas said:
			
		

> *Morden smiles at the antics of his companions.  As soon as he enters the house, he announces his presence with great pride, "I, Morden The Pious, have arrived.  Let evil-doers and malicious spirits despair and let goodmen and fair folk stand without fear!" *




Krug looks at Morden, thinking _yet another freaking loony_. "Oh I'm SURE we have absolutely nothing to fear now. Every 'Ancient Evil' will be sent packing off and perhaps they'll leave a tip and a note apologising for all the trouble they've caused," he says. He also wonders if fair folk applied to him as he scratched his armpits.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 31, 2003)

_Malikar emits a rich laughter at his companions' actions. Deciding to continue the foolishness, he proclaims loudly _And I, Malikar diTandaer, have come to this residence in the search of the knight Kelerecent! Let my foes flee into the night or be destroyed!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 31, 2003)

Krug and Morden enter the twenty by thirty foot entry hall. The others are close behind.

Moments after Morden's announcement, the door to the kitchen slams open and a brutish looking female orc in plate armor steps into view.  She raises a greatsword and charges forward.


----------



## Krug (Jan 31, 2003)

Krug raises his crossbow and shoots.  "Spirit killers and the bravest take the fore! I'll stand behind!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 31, 2003)

While thisa is happening Fallon will use his spider climb boots and walk up a wall and along the ceiling. 
[OOC: how high are the cielings here?]


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2003)

If Titus has the opportunity to attack before the orc gets there, he will cast _Command_ on it  "Sleep"  Titus commands, then follows with  "Well, get her."  

If the orc in within striking distance before Titus can act, will attack with his sword then step back 5' to allow others their chances (and to cast spells   )


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 1, 2003)

Titus reacts first, but the orc shrugs off the _command._  Krug fires his repeating crossbow, but the bolt glances off the plate armor.  Fallon moves up the wall to the twelve foot ceiling.

The orc charges forward and strikes Malikar, hitting with the dangerous-looking greatsword (16 damage).


----------



## Krug (Feb 1, 2003)

Krug drops the x-bow, draws his axe and will try to flank the orc, getting his sneak attack bonus if he hits.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 1, 2003)

Fallon will Manifest Finger of fire at the Orc.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, that's one way to find out if she's hostile. _ Shaking off the orc's blow, Malikar draws his blades with lightning speed, holding them in a reverse grip. He stabs downward with both, and then jumps backward five feet, out of her reach. _

OOC: Two attacks at +10/+10, d6+6/d6+6, and then a five foot step away from the orc.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2003)

Verakka will move to the side of the Orc, trying to get a Flank. 
OoC:Attacking with his Bastard Sword
(+7,1D10+4 19+/X2), his Gladius (+7 1D6+4 18-20/X2).
As well, he gets a Bite attack (1D4+4 20/X2).
Flanking will add +1D6 in the Sneak Attack if it is possible.


----------



## perivas (Feb 2, 2003)

With a few brief words and quick hand gestures, two _magic missiles_ race from Morden's hands and strikes the orc squarely in the chest!  Morden backs away to allow the others more inclined towards toe-to-toe combat to step forward and draws out his bow.

OOC:  I had wanted to mention I had picked up another 20 arrows prior to entering this haunted house.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 3, 2003)

Malikar hits the orc once with his shortsword attacks, breaking through the armor on her forearm.  Morden sends two magic missles flying in, giving the warrior a chance to retreat.

Verakka moves up the orc with swords and teeth in motion, but the plate-mailed opponent deflects them all.  Krug starts to move around the orc on the other side, but has similar troubles hitting with his handaxe.

Fallon lightly burns the orc with his manifestation.  The orc hits Verakka with her greatsword (17 damage), and backs up five feet (to prevent flanking).


----------



## perivas (Feb 3, 2003)

Morden draws an arrow from his quiver and fires it at the orc.


----------



## Krug (Feb 3, 2003)

Krug will move to F6 and use his handaxe on her hoping someone goes on the other side to fight the Orc. "Flank her, you eejits!"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 3, 2003)

Verakka grins at the pain, respecting the skill of his opponant, yet wanting to end this quickly.
Moving forward, Verakka attempts to Flank the Orc along with Krug.

OoC:Move to C6, flanking the Orc along with Krug.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 3, 2003)

Fallon will manifest Stomp from his Dorji. "This is the cook?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2003)

Titus will cast cure moderate wounds on Malikar (converting Spiritual Weapon).  He will adjust 5' to C9 and draw his long sword, waiting for an opportunity to jump in (or to heal as necesary).


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 3, 2003)

_Malikar charges forward, stabbing at the orc with one shortsword, spinning his other one to catch attacks. While attacking, he grunts._ Cooks in the kitchen. Maids at the door.

OOC: One attack, shortsword. +12 1d6 +6


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 4, 2003)

Titus heals all of Malikar's wounds.  The warrior charges forward, swiping at the orc with his shortsword.

Krug moves up beside the orc, hoping to flank it with Verakka.  Yet as the lizard moves in, the orc catches him with an devastating attack of opportunity (critical hit, 30 damage).  Verakka falls to the floor.  Krug misses his counterattack.

As she prepares to attack Malikar again, Fallon creates a disturbance in the floor.  The armored enemy falls to the ground, prone.  Despite her unfavorable position, she makes another critical hit (32 damage to Malikar).  She rolls back another five feet.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 4, 2003)

Forgot the map


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2003)

"She's a feisty one," says Krug, who steps back 5' and picks up his repeating crossbow.

"We've come to discuss some thing with you! We're looking for someone!"

_Somehow, I sense that saying we've outnumbered her probably isn't going to work... _


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 4, 2003)

_Malikar staggers forward, trying to ignore the gaping wound dripping blood in his chest. He wondered idly if he got hit in a lung. As he advances, he choaks, _ Need heal badly. 

_Then, the strength of his ancestors fill him, and the roar of a lion escapes from Malikar's lips as he leaps forward with both adamantine blades swinging in a criss-cross pattern. _

OOC: 5 foot step forward, Smite Evil on first attack.

+14/+10, 1d6+8/1d6+6 (if she's evil).


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 4, 2003)

_She's evil, all right._ 

Malikar strikes the prone orc once, twice.  By the time Krug raises his crossbow, the enemy is unable to hear his words.  She lives, but not for much longer.


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2003)

Titus will tend to Verraka with a _Cure Serious Wounds_ trading out his Dispel Magic.  He will then check on the downed orc, and cast cure Minor wounds to stablize her.  

"I stablized her, perhaps she may have some information for us, yes?" Titus asks.


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *She's evil, all right.
> 
> Malikar strikes the prone orc once, twice.  By the time Krug raises his crossbow, the enemy is unable to hear his words.  She lives, but not for much longer. *




"Well, that was quick of ya," says Krug, raising his crossbow. "I was just getting a bead on her," exclaims the dwarf.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 4, 2003)

Verakka regains consciousness (15 hp healed), and Titus stabilizes the orc at the brink of death.

The orc has two potions at her belt, labeled 'invisibility' and 'cure serious wounds'.  Looking into the next room, an empty potion vial labeled 'bull's strength' lies on the floor.

Other than the greatsword and the plate armor, her only other possession is a bone ring which appears grafted to her finger in some way.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 4, 2003)

A quick search of the house reveals a dozen rooms, including a library, a dining room, a sitting room, and the kitchen (with an ample pantry).  Most of the rooms are completely bare.

Stone stairs in the kitchen's pantry lead down to a wine cellar.  Wooden racks for bottles, and a few larger ones for casks, fill the room.  All the racks are empty.  A number of them have toplled over and some have been piled atop one another to clear space.  A hole in the western wall is clearly visible.  Stone debris lies scattered around the breach.


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2003)

Krug looks at the ring. "Ah I wonder what magic that ring would possess..." Krug confiscates the potions and removes the armor from the orc. He then binds her hands together tightly.

He is glad to see Verakka back. "We thought we lost you. Who'd get rid of the flies around us?"


----------



## perivas (Feb 4, 2003)

Morden casts _detect magic_ and observes the bone ring.  He thens looks for any distinguishing marks on the platemail or the shield.  He suspects that the ring is cursed and has turned the paladin into the orc, although it's too fantastic for even Morden to make such a claim.  His search is guided along this train of thought, and hopefully it will make it easier for him to find the answer given my statements.  Nonetheless, if nothing turns up, he suggests that they take the orc to the temple for questioning, as they seem to have few other clues and spells of truthspeaking are known to be in the domain of the divine spellcasters.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 4, 2003)

Fallon will detect psionics on her. "Great! She almost killed us. lets put this monstrocity out of our misery."


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 4, 2003)

_Malikar bends down to wipe his blades on the orc's body, then sheathes them. Standing up, he presses his hands against his wound and concentrates, closing the wound. He whirls around at Fallon's suggestion, angry. _

She fought honorably, and she is helpless and no threat to us. Acts of mercy are rewarded by fate, and she may have information for us. I will allow no such thing, and you should be ashamed for suggesting it. 

Could anyone spare a healing spell, please? I am still rather hurt.


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2003)

"That shouldn't be a problem, hold still."  Titus says as he casts _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Malikar, converting the Spikes spell.  He will use a _Cure Light Wounds_ on anyone else that needs help (or Malikar some more).


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 5, 2003)

The ring, the plate armor, and the greatsword detect as magical.  There are no identifying marks on the armor that would link it to the Church of Lothian.

Titus heals Malikar (now 31/44 hp) and Verakka (now 20/45 hp).

You expect that the chapel of St. Gustav would be unprepared to deal with the interrogation of captives.  The Church of Lothian has larger establishments, but they may not be aware of your quest, and may charge for the use of divination spells.

Meanwhile, the hole in the basement wall stands open, portending more danger for the city above.


----------



## Keia (Feb 5, 2003)

Titus, upon inspecting the injury teammates will pull out his wand of CLW and apply sufficient charges to heal both near or to full.  "Maybe we can sell her armor to pay for another one of these things," Titus says as he nods to the wand.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 5, 2003)

OOC: Did you count my Lay on Hands for 8 points?


----------



## perivas (Feb 5, 2003)

Morden is methodical in his musings and states them clearly for all to hear.  "This one seems to well-organized for an orc.  The labeling of potions in common is a strange practice indeed, especially for one like him.  Even his equipment--both sword and armor--radiate the hint of magic upon examination.  I suspect that more is amiss than the simple omen of a powerful orc.  We should take him captive, he may yet prove to be of use."


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2003)

"Pssst... Morden. I believe this orc is a ... she," says Krug.

"So should we explore through the hole?" Krug peers in trying to see what he can make out with his darkvision. He'll also check for traps.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 5, 2003)

Six charges of the wand (and the laying on of hands) restore Verakka and Malikar to full strength.

Krug examines the hole in the basement.  His modest familiarity with stonework and his knack for searching suggest that umber hulk claws made the relatively new tunnel.  It ranges from 6 to 10 feet high, and stretches west beyond darkvision and hearing.  Despite the lack of braces or supports, the tunnel seems quite stable.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2003)

To Titus 'Thank you for your aid, friend Priest, I owe you my life.' 
To Krug (grinning) 'You keep attracting the flies and I will keep eating them, friend.' 

Verakka wonders what Gods have cursed him...since entering this Damned City, the only thing he has hit in combat was one of his allies...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2003)

"Well that was interesting. May I suggest we keep moving. Especialy if there are umberhulks here." Fallon walks down from the ceiling. He walks up to Verakka, "Very impressive. Keep up the good work." He says to the scaled one.


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *To Titus 'Thank you for your aid, friend Priest, I owe you my life.'
> To Krug (grinning) 'You keep attracting the flies and I will keep eating them, friend.'
> 
> Verakka wonders what Gods have cursed him...since entering this Damned City, the only thing he has hit in combat was one of his allies... *




"Um.. Umber.. hulks", says Krug, gulping. "Now... all of us stay close." He had never encountered one of those before, but had heard myths about them. Bladale Stonespur had encountered one and was reduced to a babbling child. 

Krug took a step into the tunnel. "Why... why can't he just turn up and said 'oh I'm sorry I lost my way exploring the tunnel you were looking for me well lets be off and here's the payment and an extra 200 gp each besides?'"


----------



## Keia (Feb 5, 2003)

"Well, before we jump in there, I can help with a couple of prayers.  I can help someone that doesn't wear enchanted armor and someone who doesn't already have enhanced strength." Titus suggests.

OCC:  I've got a Bull's Strength and a Magical Vestment spell available - both with a duration of 5 hours.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 5, 2003)

Why don't we turn back? We haven't found the knight, of course. That's the purpose of our expedition. Have you forgotten? 

_After being fully healed, Malikar steps towards the hole and then kneels down, examining it. He then looks up towards his companions. _

Do you think we should enter together, or send a scout? I have my own suspicions about this umber hulk tunnel. Umber Hulks do not, as a general rule, tunnel into houses of their own voalition. Either this particular umber hulk is a member of an organization of ill will, or it is no umber hulk at all, being merely an arcanist assuming umber hulk form. 

Whatever the case may be, we have used significant resources against the orc, and we may wish to rest. However, I advise against this, time being of the essence in our quest. Also, we may wish to heal the orc, and interrogate regarding the destination of this tunnel, and any dangers we may encounter upon the way. 

And yes, Titus, a spell to increase my already formidable strength would be most advantageous. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 6, 2003)

On further examination, it becomes clear that the umber hulk (real or arcanist) burrowed out of the house, not into it.


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2003)

Titus will will move to Malikar and invoke a _Bull's Strength_ on him at his request.  "That should pump you up! Does anyone want the_ Magical Vestment_ enchantment?  If not I will use it on myself."

OCC:  +2 enchantment bonus to AC (if used for me it will only increase by AC by one).


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 6, 2003)

As you can see, the umber hulk burrowed out of the house, and not into it? How did the aberration get inside to begin with? Is it a cat burglar?

Titus, after I am finished securing our prisoner, would you mind reviving the lady so we may speak with her? _Malikar then checks to make sure her bindings are firm. _


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 6, 2003)

The Bull's Strength has a maximal effect on Malikar (+5 to Str).

_I think it is safe to assume Titus will use the wand on revive the orc at Malikar's request.  Her armor and weapon have been removed, and she is securely bound.  What would you like to ask her?_


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 6, 2003)

_Malikar looks down on the orc, and smiles to show he means her no ill will...yet. _

Do you speak Common? My friends and I would like to ask you a few questions. It would be in your best interest to answer them.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 6, 2003)

"No need ... hooman ... speak," she answers.  She appears sullen, but not entirely unresponsive.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2003)

Fallon will listen to the conversation. (sence motive +10 and bluff +12 to see if she is truthful)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 6, 2003)

Verakka says to Titus 'The Vestments would be welcome, friend Titus.'


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2003)

"Consider it done," Titus says as his invokes his god's power on Verraka's armor, and a slight shimmer appears upon it then fades into the armor.

"That should keep you for about five hours, give or take." Titus says then looks on to the questions issued to the half-orc by Malikar.


----------



## Krug (Feb 6, 2003)

"Well you two should be in the thick of future battles," says Krug to Verakka and Malikar, slightly envious. He scratched his stomach and wandered over to the orc. "So what's beyond the tunnel? Who made it? Why did you attack us? We might have just been delivering the milk..."


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2003)

"Don't worry Krug, old friend, I haven't forgotten about you," Titus says upon noticing Krug's look.  "I have a _Cat's Grace_ that I was saving just for you.  Are you interested?" Titus says with a warm smile.


_OCC: I thought I cast Cat's Grace on myself earlier, but I think it got lost in the posts.  Gru, if you don't have me casting that on myself, I'd rather give it to Krug, who will get more use out of it than I will._


----------



## Krug (Feb 6, 2003)

"Cat's Grace? That won't give me whiskers and a craving for milk would it?" says Krug. He wondered why some humans liked the company of those creatures. After hearing what the spell does, Krug says, "Cast away! Sounds like just the spell for me! But I warn you Titus; if I be chasing mice and catching 'em by their tails I'll be after ya!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 6, 2003)

It might be helpful to know your name, first of all. Second, do you know what became of the knight Kelercent, the man who inhabited this residence?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 7, 2003)

_I remember seeing the earlier Cat's Grace, but I don't mind transferring it._ 

Titus's _cat's grace_ is as effective as his earlier spell (+5 Dex).

Responding to Krug's questions in Orc, the captive says her name is Kularas.  She was ordered to guard the house from all intruders.  She hasn't seen any knights, and to the best of her knowledge no one has lived here for years.

She doesn't know about the tunnel, but she does know that several allies went downstairs and didn't come back up.  A green hag, two lamias, a minotaur, and a pack of goblins.  She doesn't know anything about their purpose.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 7, 2003)

How long ago did they venture downstairs? Did you know what their designs were upon this house?

_Malikar seems confused at this new information. He rubs his beard repeatedly. Where was the umber hulk? It had to be polymorph magics. And why was this house supposed to be deserted. Was Kularas lying to him? A thought comes to him. How much dust has accumulated throughout the house? He looks around, and runs hi finger across furniture. _


----------



## Krug (Feb 7, 2003)

Krug feels zippier after the spell and thanks Titus. "Aye good magic, that be," he says. 

"A green hag, two lamias, a minotaur, and a pack of goblins? Sounds like the beginning of a joke..."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 7, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *How long ago did they venture downstairs? Did you know what their designs were upon this house?
> 
> Malikar seems confused at this new information. He rubs his beard repeatedly. Where was the umber hulk? It had to be polymorph magics. And why was this house supposed to be deserted. Was Kularas lying to him? A thought comes to him. How much dust has accumulated throughout the house? He looks around, and runs hi finger across furniture.  *




They went downstairs yesterday (several hours before the strange drow elf interupted your leisure).  They did not see fit to explain their purpose to this humble servant.

There is almost no furniture in the house, and a fair amount of dust has accumulated in the other rooms.


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2003)

"Humble servant of who?" Titus asks.  "Whom do you serve?"


[Edit] OCC: Yay, I can ask the same question two different ways.  Well, no one said Titus was the smartest branch on the tree.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 7, 2003)

The orc is unwilling to say anything more, for fear that her masters may be watching.  But whoever they are, they apparently work with the other creatures who used the tunnel.  She urges Krug to take her armor and sword as spoils and leave.  She tells him his companions have no chance against the minotaur and lamias, given the trouble they had with just her.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 7, 2003)

Fallon walks up and asks her It would seem my lady that you do not understand the situation you are in? Tell us all you know or I will turn you body off while keeping your mind alive for hours so you can die very very slowly. try to imagine suffocating but never loosing consiousness. He will manifest detect psionics again to give the "look of Power" just to enhance the effect.

[Fallon will use intimidate +12 normal will use up my +3 shard as well for a bonus of +15 to the roll.]


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 8, 2003)

_Malikar looks askance at Fallon, clearly horrified of the psychotic halfling himself. A companion threatening torture, he thinks to himself. Perhaps it is merely a threat, but still, it is uncalled for. _

Fallon, please stop your threats. They're uncalled for, and we all know you are more virtuous than what you imply.

Kularas, please, listen to reason. We can help you. Your friends will only abandon you to your fate, as evil does. In addition, our difficulty in battling you was on the account of poor luck and clumsy tactics, mistakes we shall remedy. Take no offense, you fought well, but your masters shall be defeated. It would be wise to help us any way you can. 

OOC: After this entreaty, Malikar closes his eyes and attempts to detect evil while Kularas replies.


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2003)

Krug gives the sword to one of the warriors. As for the plate armour, he asks that one of them carry it. "Since it be magical... we could sell it later even if either of you won't wear it."

"Shall we press forward? Perhaps her party has taken care of whatever denizens lie ahead...."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 10, 2003)

The orc reacts more strongly to Fallon's threat than to Malikar's urging (although Krug has to translate both).  She admits that there is a meeting point in Oldtown (a bell tower, marked #6 on the map) where she was told to flee if anything went wrong.  She didn't have time to take the potion of invisibility, but she was prepared to use it as a means of escape.  She also identifies her masters as Pactlords of the Quaan (a name which is unfamiliar to all of you).  

She also admits that one of the lamias, the minotaur, and several of the goblins came back from the basement and left the building (under cover of night).  They did not speak to her directly, but she heard them mutter as they glared in her direction.  Apparently they were ambushed by two adventurers and forced to withdraw.  Kularas doesn't know what happened to the other members of their group.

Kularas radiates evil faintly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, that settles it. Let's go. No sense to hide, either. Umber Hulk sense vibrations. _Malikar leaves the captive orc in her place, content that his companion Fallon doesn't reek of evil. He then jogs forward into the tunnel, motioning for his companions to follow. _


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2003)

Verakka looks the tunnel briefy, then he follows Malikar. The tunnel needed to be checked, no matter what the orc said about her companions leaving. Swords at the ready,the lizardman prepared to rectify his earlier inability in battle.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 10, 2003)

After about six hundred feet, the passage splits to the north and the west.  The tunnel to the north look quite freshly dug, and turns a corner after about travelling thirty feet north.  No sound can be heard from either direction.

_Direction, please.  We need to establish a marching order as well._


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2003)

Verakka moves cautiously forward along the North Passage, sticking to the walls, swords out.

OoC:Move Silently, Hide, Spot, Listen as appropriate.


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2003)

_Verakka and Malikar first, Krug at the back with Titus,
and Fallon and Morden?_

Krug looks up at his companion. 
"A lizard in the party, and someone who walks like one. We should just set up a circus," says the dwarf under his breath.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 10, 2003)

Fallon has his Slippers of Spider climb going and takes to the ceiling. "You know Malikar. I would not have done that to the Orc." Fallon looks at Malikar wondering what would possess him to think otherwise.

[OOC: The reason Fallon walks on the cielings is so he can have a different view of the terrain. Like he would see a lurker above before anyone else because he is eye to eye with it.]


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 10, 2003)

_Malikar turns toward Fallon, a look of confusion on his face. _ What do you mean? You should be ashamed of YOUR actions, threatening to torture someone for information. Appealing to reason and one's better side is a superior way than brute threats one would expect from a common thug. 

_Malikar then follows Verakka, swords drawn. _


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 10, 2003)

I acknowledge that not everyone can live by my code, _says Malikar, calming down._ I shouldn't hold you to my standards. I'm sorry. It's just I really don't know, and...

_Malikar turns again, curses the darkness and the foolishness of his companions, believing that their stealth skills will beat an Umber Hulk's tremorsense, and holds an unlit sunrod in his hand, sheathing his sword. _


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2003)

"But sometimes, Malikar, the people being questioned don't understand the 'superior' way and other options nee to be presented to get the point across," Titus explains, "Those actions wouldn't be carried out . . . it's called a bluff.  Trust in your companions - they will do the right thing.  They have in the past." 

"Thank you for the sunrod light, Malikar."  Titus says.

Titus will wait until Fallon and Morden proceed then head down with Krug.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 11, 2003)

OOC: The sunrod is not lit. See text. I want to be able to light it in an emergency. However, I don't wish to ruin Verakka's attempts at stealth, futile though they may be.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 11, 2003)

Turning to the right, Verakka and Fallon see that the tunnel turns into a cave, freshly dug and burrowlike.  The area has a lot of loose rocks and dir on the floor.  It's walls are smooth.  Everything appears slightly damp.  Fifteen feet into the room is a tunnel exiting to the north.

Verakka immediately senses that something is wrong with the floor in this cave.  The loose rocks are covering some type of pit trap.

Krug, at the back of the group, notices a boulder concealing another passage leading north off the initial tunnel.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2003)

Verakka motions for all to cease their forward movement. Sheathing his Gladius, he pulls a piece of chalk forth from his Haversack, moving around the Pit trap, marking the perimeter with an 'X' every foot or so, to let all know where it is.
Verakka keeps an eye/ear out for any tricks, especially something leaping out of the pit (I will then use my bastard sword two handed).


----------



## Krug (Feb 11, 2003)

"Should I disable it?" says Krug. "There be a boulder ahead. Doesna take a elvish wizzy to figure what would happen next. Squashed dwarf, lizard and so on if we're not careful. The pit trap is just de beginning of it."


----------



## perivas (Feb 11, 2003)

Morden has been watching Fallon in silence the entire time after his threat against the orc.  _Something's not right about this one.  Casual threats of violence do not a hero make._  He also is leery of Titus after his comments.  He merely observes the actions of others, standing ready to act if necessary.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2003)

Titus. I wanted to thank you for your kind words. Few of you big people realise what it's like to be small and weak in such a huge world. Still walking aling the ceiling he pauses at the Lizardman marking out the pit trap. Well does anyone want me to check the cave? I can walk over the obstructions and let you know whats beyond.


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2003)

"Well, Krug, if you can disable the trap, I think you should.  Ya never know if we'll be running back this way and not remember the trap." Verra says to Krug.

"And, Fallon, we've know each other too long for me to consider you either small or weak.  Your small stature belies a powerful, competent, and resourceful person beneath.  It's good to have you with us during these troubled times."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2003)

Verakka moves forward beyond the Pit Trap, in case anything is waiting to leap out as Krug tries to Disarm it. Pulling his Gladius once again, thpugh he will aid Krug if need be.
OoC: I have 4 ranks/+10 bonus to Disarm Device, Gru. Are multiple people allowed to work on the same trap? I thought it might reduce the difficulty or some such.


----------



## Krug (Feb 11, 2003)

Krug will try to disarm the trap, keeping a close watch on the boulder.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 11, 2003)

_Malikar sighs, now growing leery of Fallon again. Small and weak? No halfling he had ever met had thought of themselves in that way, and they were correct. Perhaps true in the literal sense of the word, but to speak in such degrading terms...something was wrong. Malikar glances at Morden, the only unoccupied companion who hadn't bought the halfling's act, and raises an eyebrow. _

_Malikar sighs to himself. Standing around in darkness, watching his companions disarm a trap while standing next to what may be a halfing sociopath, ready prey for any that lurked in these tunnels was not the ideal moment in this quest. _

I think we should hurry. Enemies may be preparing themselves for an attack while we tarry.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Krug and Verakka go to work, attempting to stabilize the ground in case of a sudden retreat.  Despite their best efforts, the rocks begin slipping out of place.  First one, then another, and finally the entire false floor collapses, revealing a thirty foot pit filled with jagged rocks.  Krug and Verakka pull back in time, but the echo of the fall will travel quite a ways in these tunnels.

Now that the trap has been sprung, it is easier to walk around its edges.  The tunnel on the north wall is ten feet wide.


----------



## Krug (Feb 12, 2003)

"Well," says Krug irritatedly. "There be a trap with nasty spikes don't step ennit." Krug continues to check for traps, trying to see what will trigger off the boulder.


----------



## perivas (Feb 12, 2003)

Morden smiles at Malikar's subtle sign.  He continues to watch the others patiently in silence.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

After a decent examination of the boulder, Krug is convinced that it serves as a secret door for the umber hulk.  No traps are apparent.  However, the discovery becomes moot when boulder falls out of the hole and the umber hulk appears in the gap.

Krug and Malikar immediately notice the threat.  Everyone else is surprised.

_Actions, please, including those who are surprised._


----------



## perivas (Feb 12, 2003)

When Morden get to his action, he will release two _magic missiles_ at the umber hulk.


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2003)

Having used almost all of his spells for the others, Titus has nothing to cast at the Umber Hulk.  Titus will 5' adjust to A2 and ready an action to heal anyone wounded by the Umber Hulk.

The healing will either be from trading out the endurance for a cure moderate (if it looks serious) or my detect evil for a CLW.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2003)

_ Seeing the aberration appear in half-glimpsed shadows, Malikar moves forward to engage the monstrosity while striking his sunrod, illuminating the tunnel. _ 

OOC: Since I'll be busy until 4:00 tomorrow, for convenience I'll post the first round's actions as well. 

_Malikar continues forward, dropping the sunrod against the rock floor and drawing his second blade. He strikes the hulk from around the corner, and then dodges back to cover. _

OOC: Move to C1, draw shortsword as free action, attack at +11 1d6+7 19-20/x2.


----------



## Krug (Feb 12, 2003)

"Um.. Umber hulk!" says Krug, who withdraws to C2 and fires two shots from his repeating crossbow at the creature.

PS: Just a reminder that he will have an additional +2 to hit due to_Cat's Grace_.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Krug steps away from the beast, raising and firing the crossbow.  The bolt glances off it's thick shell.  Malikar moves forward, lighting the sunrod.

As the creature moves into the light, the disturbing pattern made by its eyes is visible to Krug, Titus, and Malikar.  Krug becomes confused and lowers his crossbow.  The creature strikes Titus with one of his large claws (12 damage).

Hearing the crunch and shout of pain, the three remaining members of the party notice the ambush.

Titus steps away from the monster and cures himself (12 points healed).  Malikar steps into the breach, swinging and missing with his shortsword.  Magic missles from Morden fly over his shoulder and leave small blast marks on the hulk's arm (7 damage).

The hulk turns on the paladin, hitting with one claw and biting fiercely (19 damage).  Morden sees the eyes but resists their effect.

_Verakka and Fallon yet to act in the first round.  Actions, please.  Krug only got one shot because it was a surprise round._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Forgot map


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 12, 2003)

"No!" Fallon cries out as the monster bites into his friend. "Go away. NOW!" A purplish light glows around the dashing halfling and a Magenta beam shoots from his eyes, Blasting into the beast.
(Mind Blast)


----------



## perivas (Feb 12, 2003)

Morden bellows out an eldritch chant,

_"Hear mine call, six spirits of the of the sacred flames.
 Igne, Ra, Surtur, Helios, Inti and Pyruud!
 By the elder pact of thine forgotten names,
 Obey and grant unto me a sphere of thy blood!"_

A _flaming sphere_ spontaneously appears where the umberhulk is.


----------



## Krug (Feb 12, 2003)

such... pretty colours... in the sky... no i didn't ask for mead... beer please...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2003)

Round One
Verakka Charges the Umber Hulk, swinging his bastard sword.

Round Two
Verakka attacks with his Bastard Sword and his Gladius.

OoCoes my Calm Demeanor help against the Umber Hulk's Confusion? The ability gives a +2 vs. Mind affecting spells. The UH's Confusion says it acts like the spell, which is a mind-affecting one. In any case, I still Charge.


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2003)

Titus will invoke Divine Might (as a free action - +3 to damage for 3 rounds) and attack the umber hulk with his bastard sword.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2003)

_Ignoring the pains in his shoulders and upper chest, Malikar attempts to spin underneath the Umber Hulk's muscled arms and jab upwards into the monstrosity's chest with both blades as he steps around the corner._

OOC: +13/+13 d6 +7 19-20/x2; 5 foot step to B-0.


----------



## Krug (Feb 12, 2003)

If Krug regains his senses he'll fire off another shot at the hulk.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 13, 2003)

Verakka moves forward, but finds his way blocked by the addled dwarf and the paladin.  Pushing Krug to the side, he swings and misses with the bastard sword.

Fallon's _mind blast_ washes over the entire party, stunning Krug and the umber hulk.  Morden and Titus conserve their spells.  Malikar, Titus, and Verakka stab and slash it repeatedly until it collapses to the ground.

By the time the _mind blast_ wears off, Krug is no longer confused.


----------



## Keia (Feb 13, 2003)

"Well, that went better than expected.  Everyone okay?" Titus asks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 13, 2003)

Ah, I'm fine. I could use a little healing, but I'll live. I just want to know why they always beat me first. _Malikar sheathes his swords and tucks his glowing sunrod into his belt. _

Thanks Fallon. Nice spell you got there.


----------



## Keia (Feb 13, 2003)

"No reason to have you walking wounded, Malikar. Stand still a second and I'll see what I can do," Titus says.  Titus is keeping his eyes open for additional threats as he tentatively moves to examine Malikar's wounds.

Titus will use 2-3 charges from the wand of CLW on Malikar so that he is healed."Everyone else okay?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 13, 2003)

"Uh what.. oh.. that was quick. Die you monster!" Krug gives the corpse of the hulk a kick. 

He then looks behind the boulder, checking for traps.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2003)

Verakka makes sure that Krug is ok, since he did shove him out of the way to get past, then informs the Cleric that he is fine.
Verakka backs up Krug with his swords, so that nothing else unpleasant attacks the Dwarf while he is looking for Traps.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 13, 2003)

_Malikar stands near Titus while he is healed, well aware of how vulnerable himself and his companions are, awash in the alchemical light of his sunrod. _

I believe the longer we wait, the more time they shall have to prepare for us, either strengthening themselves or fleeing. We should move forth, not waste time.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 14, 2003)

Titus heals Malikar with three uses of the wand.  No traps remain around the boulder.  Continuing north you come to a four-way intersection in the tunnel.  The eastern branch leads back to the chamber with the pit trap.  The western branch leads to another chamber.

You continue north to a three way intersection.  A western branch leads to a cave with a horrible stench.  The ceiling is low and the walls are slick with moisture.  It holds a grisly, bloody mess: some half-devoured humanoid creature, greenish white from bloating and decay.

Going back to the intersection and taking the eastern route, you begin to enter another chamber with damp walls and a loose, gravely floor.  Unfortunately, Verakka fails to notice a rockfall trap.  He is hit by a number of rocks (6 damage).  Fallon, who is climbing along the ceiling, is likewise affected and falls to the ground (10 damage).  It is easy to see that the room remains dangerous.  Titus heals the two scouts with another three uses of the wand.

Once again Krug discovers a secret boulder door near the intersection.  Opening it up he leads the party into the umber hulk's den.  The cavern is large and full of loose rock.  Some of the stones have been arranged to make a sort of bed for a very large creature.  Others appear to have been shaped, but their purpose remains a mystery (some strange art?).

Searching the room, Krug finds treasure stashed behind a rock in the northeast corner: 230 gp, 492 sp, three gold and silver necklaces, a silver picture frame, a ring with a small black pearl, and a jeweled gold cup.

Returning to the first four way intersection, Verakka and Fallon check out the chamber to the west.  The ceiling appears slightly domed, and every surface is wet with the greasy residue of mineral-choked water.  Cracks in the walls reveal the moisture slowly seeping in, mostly along the north wall.

Once again the party is in for a surprise as a pseudopod lashes out from the floor at Verakka.  He dodges in time and spots a jelly-like substance in the room.

_Actions, please!  I hope you don't mind the fast-forwarding there.  You are welcome to backtrack later._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 14, 2003)

Forgot map


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 14, 2003)

_Malikar looks at the pseudopod warily. An ooze, most likely. One that could eat through his enchanted blades or his mithral breastplate, most likely. This wouldn't be pretty. Mentally, he recounts his inventory. A pair of small daggers in his boots were the only disposable weapon he possessed. Cursing his lack of foresight, Malikar sheathes his blades and and pulls a thin dagger out of his boot, moving towards the creature menacingly. _ Watch out! It could destroy weapons! _the knight shouts in warning to his comrades. _

OOC: I will charge the ooze if possible, attacking with my dagger at +8 d4+11, Power Attacking for 5.


----------



## Keia (Feb 14, 2003)

"This looks like a dead end.  What do you say about just leaving it hear and moving on?" Titus asked.  _Well I don't have anything that I can spare to attack it with, nor do I have any damaging spells. _ 

Titus sighs, "I have nothing to affect it with, but I'll heal ya if you need it."


----------



## Krug (Feb 14, 2003)

Krug is pleased with the takings from the umber hulk. "Oooh... at least this is worth our while!"

Krug lights a torch and throws it at the ooze, whatever it might be.


----------



## perivas (Feb 14, 2003)

"Hold back!  Perhaps, eldritch flames would be best to deal with this threat."  Morden now calls forth the six spirits of the sacred flames to create a _flaming sphere_ on the proximate side of the ooze.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 14, 2003)

Fallon will manifest Fire Fall at it. "Flame is usualy very good with these things from what I hear."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 15, 2003)

Malikar closes with the ooze.  It surprises him with its ten foot reach, bludgeoning him with a pseudopod (8 damage).  His dagger strike does nothing more than split the jelly into two parts.

Titus casts cure light wounds with the wand and moves up behind Malikar, healing him (8 healed).

Fallon's fire fall goes off behind the oozes (2 damage to each).  Krug throws a torch at the northern one (4 damage), and Morden creates a flaming sphere on top of it (2 damage).

Verakka goes fully defensive for the round.

The oozes strikes at Verakka and Malikar, but miss.

_Actions, please.  No map today._


----------



## Krug (Feb 15, 2003)

Krug throws a flask of oil on the ooze, and then lights a torch and tries to light it.


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2003)

Still with the healing, can't deal with an ooze withthe spells left.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 15, 2003)

OOC: Was my dagger melted or damaged by the jelly? Since it wasn't mentioned, I'm going to assume not. Therefore, I'll perform Full Defense, increasing my AC to 22. 

_Malikar grins at the ooze. _Hmmm. If my actions persist, soon we'll be outnumbered. _Malikar will stand perfectly still, ready to leap out of the way when the ooze's pseudopod lashes out again. _


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 15, 2003)

Fallon runs down the wall before thwe smell and smoke kill him. He will then say "Loosing battles are not what we are looking for. Lets be off people."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 17, 2003)

_The dagger was not harmed._ 

Verakka and Malikar do their best to keep the ooze away from the others.  The oozes swing away, but miss.  Titus stands ready to heal if it suceeds

Fallon gets off the wall and moves out of the cavern.

Morden keeps the flaming sphere on the northern ooze, and Krug contributes a flask of oil (13 damage).  The next round the damage from the sphere and lingering remnants of the oil finish off the first ooze.

Repeating the tactics on the second ooze soon brings it to nothing, although not before it hits and constricts Malikar once (20 damage).  Titus uses four charges of the wand to cure him after the fight.


----------



## Krug (Feb 17, 2003)

Krug shakes his head. "That be a nasty beast. Your wand comes in handy there Titus," he says.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 17, 2003)

Indeed it does. With the money we earn from this quest, another wand of curing would be most advantageous.

_Sheathing his twin boot daggers, Malikar sighs once more. Why do the monsters always attack me, he wonders. Titus was always there, fortunately, but being melted by acid was not a pleasant experience. _

Why don't we search this area, then continue on our way?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 17, 2003)

You complete your search of the umber hulk's recently constructed lair, but find nothing else of interest.  You return to the main tunnel and continue heading west.  The passage winds and meanders a bit, but you guess you cover about half a mile before the tunnel widens into a cavern.  

Loose stones and dirt cover the floor.  Burrowed passages lead to the west and south.  A leather bag meant for a large creature to bear lies on the floor next to a few scattered digging tools.  None of the tools (a Large pick and shovel) appear to have been used.  Looking inside, you find a lot of food wrapped in cloth (mostly meat), a lantern, two flasks of oil, two flasks of acid, a very large waterskin, and a handwritten note in a strange scrawl.

"Kikanuile,
Once you get inside the unsealed portion of the Banewarrens, you will have to find a massive iron door.  This is a warded door.  It may be trapped, we do not know.  It is, however, sealed beyond your capacity to breach.  Therefore, you will use a _wish_ from the ring to open it - and even that will keep it open only for a moment.  On what lies beyond the door, our spells are silent, except that you will find the _Grail_ within Tremoc Korin.  The last _wish_ will be your key to get out.
- Yuinthu"

Scouting down the western tunnel, you find it suddenly ends, as if whatever was digging it simply stopped.  

The southern branch breaks into a very different-looking chamber.  Rocks and dirt cover the smooth stone floor near the mouth of the tunnel.  The area is about thirty feet wide and equally long.  To the left, the chamber widens into an octagon-shaped area.  To the right the chamber plunges into a dark room (A-D).  From the octagon-shaped area, a narrow passage heads south (M12).  A steel door covered with runes and symbols stands slightly ajar on the north wall (O1).  Iron supports reinforce the stone walls and ceiling.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 17, 2003)

Map


----------



## Krug (Feb 17, 2003)

Krug examines the rune-covered door, checking the chamber for traps.


----------



## perivas (Feb 17, 2003)

Morden's eyes appear dreamy at the mention of a wish-fulfilling ring.  _Now there is a present worthy of a princess._

"Perhaps, this is the warded door, of which the note spoke.  We should head through it and investigate.  For if it is indeed that door, our quarry is not far ahead."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 17, 2003)

Fallon will look around the area while the others look to the door. "Malikar? I wonder about the concept of anyone lending a ring of wish fulfilment to an intellegent monster... or anyone for that matter. This sounds more and more like a trap. Some one set this up to wet our appitites for magic and then we all get killed opening the warded door."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 17, 2003)

Examination of this door (which is ajar) shows that it was once sealed with a silvery metal, but the seal has been recently broken.  Morden can tell that the runes once had warding effects, but the wards are gone and no longer function.

Beyond the door lies a short passage and a stark chamber with the appearance of a vault or perhaps a prison.  The walls and floor are bare.  An arch in the north wall gives access to another chamber beyond.


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2003)

"Well, this here is a large sack," Titus says as he hefts it over his shoulder, "Wasn't there a minotaur down here from our report from the orc?  This is probably his."

Titus walks around the octagonal chamber, looking around.  "I wonder if we shouldn't head down the south passage, deal with what is there and rest up.  Or, we could head through the door.  Any indication of where the paladin we're tracking went?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 17, 2003)

"Well it seems that something opened that was not supposed to," says Krug. "Something that should have been kept in is out, and if that door needed a _wish_ to open it, it was something... quite terrible."


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 17, 2003)

_Malikar rolls his eyes at Krug's melodramatic statements; saying such things were Malikar's duty, not for a greedy and cowardly dwarf. _ 

Indeed, companion. Something requiring a wish to sunder the walls of its prison must be terrible indeed. Perhaps this Grail. And although it may be a trap Fallon, I know of no better way to destroy a trap than to trigger it and deal with those who set it. However, it is unlikely that this minotaur dragged a prisoner with him in his explorations. Instead, we should investigate the other tunnel.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 17, 2003)

OoC:Sorry all, I took a rather nasty slip/fall and whacked my head Friday night at work, and I haven't been online since, as a result.

IC:Verakka will move quickly to the Southern tunnel <M-12>, keeping any eye out for any other monsters (swords out).


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 18, 2003)

_Is anyone taking anything from the sack?

You have four hours left on bull's strength, cat's grace, and magic vestment._

Proceeding down the southern hallway, you come to a rectangular chamber thirty feet wide and fifty feet long.  Another hallway exits on the west wall.

A huge iron vat, pocked with patches of rust, stands next to the eastern wall.  It is 10 feet high, at least 8 feet in diameter, and has iron rungs on one side to allow someone to climb to the top.  Around it are stacks of iron buckets.  

The dark southeast corner of the room begins to emit a terrible droning sound, and suddenly two horrible humanoid figures composed of tiny insects and worms come forward like thick, black swarms given the shape the form of men.


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2003)

_We will take the following from the bag:
lot of food wrapped in cloth (mostly meat), a lantern, two flasks of oil, two flasks of acid, a very large waterskin, and a handwritten note in a strange scrawl._

Krug lowers his crossbow and fires at the beasts. "What creatures be these?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 18, 2003)

What are these?

 Enemies. You kill them. _Malikar states confidently. He stands with his arms crossed in a cocksure pose, waiting for the wretched vermin to close. 

While readying for battle, the cavalier takes note of his surroundings, especially the necromantic cauldron. Malikar makes a mental note; don't go in there. Still, if it must be done, Malikar, immune to mortal diseases and highly resistant to all magical ones, would be the proper choice. And knowing his newfound friends would no doubt want to search it, and a foolish dwarf or lizard would no doubt volunteer, it fell on Malikar to search the vat, for duty.  _

OOC: Delay until one of them to come within five feet, then quickdraw the swords and double attack, +11/+11 d6+7 19-20/x2


----------



## Keia (Feb 18, 2003)

_Occ: I thought I picked up the whole bag to take with us (as he hefts the bag over his shoulder').  Obviously, anything anyone wants from the bag is available to them.  I thought it would be easier to carry in the original container.  However, I will go through the bag thoroughly to make sure we didn't miss anything_

"Well, in that case, I should sent this bag down and get ready to heal somebody.  Or, I could pound them, too," Titus says with a grimace.

Titus will drop the bag (as a move equivalent - so I drop break anything in it), 5' adjust to F2 and draw my longsword.


----------



## perivas (Feb 18, 2003)

Morden steps forward (to F3) and fires an arrow at one of the creatures to assess the nature of their defenses.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 18, 2003)

"Stay Back! Let me deal with this." Fallon says and lets loose a Psionic blast. after the blast goes off he says "now you can kill them."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 19, 2003)

Fallon's blast sweeps across the humanoid vermin swarm, but has no effect whatsoever.

Morden and Krug's shots have more effect, blasting portions of the creature away (15 damage).

Titus and Verakka draw their swords while Malikar stands with his sheathed.  The creatures charge forward, striking at the lizard and Morden.  Morden is hit, and feels some of his life force slip away (1 damage, 1 negative level).

Verakka, Titus, and Malikar tear into the creatures.  Krug and Morden assist with follow-up shots.  The horrors never get another attack.

Examining the remains afterwards, it becomes clear that all the individual insects and worms are dead (and have been for a long time).

Malikar climbs up the ladder to examine the vat.  He fails to notice a loose rung in time and falls to the ground (3 damage).  Climbing back up again he discovers that the vat is empty.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 19, 2003)

Everyone okay? That broken ladder rung seemed more dangerous than that group of vermin. Let's move on, shall we? I can stand on my ankle, and there isn't much we can do to help Morden. _Malikar then continues past the creatures, wincing slightly whenever he walks. _


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2003)

Titus will examine Morden to see if there is anything he can do for him. "Well, this is beyond me, but not by much.  A Restoration - purchased from the Church, perhaps - will restore your loss before it becomes permanent.  We should return and request one, so that the priests can pray for one if they don't have one available.  It wouldn't hurt to get another wand either, and I'm almost out of spells.  I'm not saying we should head back right away - but its not too far off." 

Titus will cast detect magic on the vat.   "Malikar, is that vat where those creature came from?  If so, should we destroy it? I would detect evil, but I've converted that prayer today."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 19, 2003)

The vat does not radiate magic, nor does it radiate evil.  Perhaps it was built to serve as a vault for one of the banes Jevicca Norr mentioned, but was never used.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 19, 2003)

"I would second the thought of rest. I grow tired from my exertions today." Fallon says. He will also take out his Djore of lesser body adjustment and heal some wounds.


----------



## Krug (Feb 19, 2003)

"Very well then. Rest we shall," says Krug, sitting down and scratching himself.


----------



## perivas (Feb 20, 2003)

Morden affirms the others' intentions.  "Yes.  Perhaps, we should rest.  I don't know what ailment I have suffered, but that last attack was most draining."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 20, 2003)

Verakka waited...and waited...and waited. Still Krug made no comments about the eating of insects. Well, a wasted joke was a shame, but there were more important matters to attend to.

verakka moved to the Western Passage <A7>, keeping an eye and ear out for any more Vermin Beasts.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 20, 2003)

_Malikar paces relentlessly, unhappy with the group's decision. They had a duty to fulfill their quest. Still, one had no duty to die for a quest, especially since the brave knight was likely dead already. Well, he would be avenged. _

I'll take first watch, _Malikar declares. _


----------



## Keia (Feb 20, 2003)

"Guys, we don't have to rest here, nor do we have to rest right now.  I suggested that we should rest soon.  Also, I kinda need to get to Ptolus to buy the Restoration for Morden to cure him as I can't do it myself." Titus says, unhappy with his limited abilities.


 "Perhaps we head back the way we can in, convert the orcs gear to gold and buy a scroll and perhaps another wand."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 20, 2003)

But Titus, we're here to rescue the cleric or whatever the person is. Fallon says


----------



## Keia (Feb 21, 2003)

"That's true . . . The orc didn't see the paladin, or cleric, come this way -'course that doesn't mean anything.  More importantly, we can't save the paladin if we're powerless when we finally get to save him," Titus poses. "I know that if I were in Morden's shoes and something sucked the life out of me, I'd want it back as soon as possible."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

_The missing individual is Kalerecent, a paladin.  

Fallon, you use two charges of the djore to heal the other party members.

As the majority of the group seems ready to rest here, I will assume that your do so.  Twelve hours later you are refreshed, with spells and powers at the ready.  Morden's capabilities are somewhat limited (still missing one highest level spell).  Please cast any buff spells and choose a direction (the corridor to the west, the steel door to the north, or the dark room to the north and west)._


----------



## Krug (Feb 21, 2003)

Krug approaches the steel door. "Well that one looks most interesting." He checks for traps, still yawning. He breathes into his hands and smells the odor, and assures himself that it definitely still stinks.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

The door remains ajar, and no traps are evident before, on, or behind the door.

Beyond the door lies a short passage and a stark chamber with the appearance of a vault or perhaps a prison.  The walls and floor are bare.  An arch in the north wall gives access to another chamber beyond.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

Map


----------



## perivas (Feb 21, 2003)

> *But Titus, we're here to rescue the cleric or whatever the person is. Fallon says *




Morden glances curiously at Fallon, who seemed to have forgotten the noble intent of the others.  _Fallon is definitely different from the rest of us.  His earlier comments and apparent lack of memory in regards to good intent do resemble a man of good will.  I best pay close attention to his actions in the future...._

The next morning, Morden finds him yawning a lot.  "Somehow, despite the rest, I still feel quite tired."  Morden yawns at his own comment.  He is most uncharacteristic of himself and seems to not really pay attention to any of the action.  Most of you note that the little attention he seems to have is spent on watching Fallon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 21, 2003)

[OOC: What is it about Fallon that makes everyone distrust him?  ]

Fallon will do his best to remin in the *back* of the party. Psions are not combat machines.


----------



## perivas (Feb 21, 2003)

> Fallon will do his best to remin in the *back* of the party. Psions are not combat machines. [/B]




OOC:  This will of course garner even more distrust from others.  How ironic!

Morden is suspicious of Fallon's attempts to sneak behind the other party members.  He'll spend some effort to point out Fallon's location at all times.


----------



## Krug (Feb 21, 2003)

Krug looks at his fellow party members. He steps forward, examining for traps. He'll look to go to the chamber beyond.


----------



## Keia (Feb 21, 2003)

> The next morning, Morden finds him yawning a lot. "Somehow, despite the rest, I still feel quite tired." Morden yawns at his own comment. He is most uncharacteristic of himself and seems to not really pay attention to any of the action.




"I would think this condition could be from when that creature stole your life force.  Since I guess we're not heading back to the church, perhaps I could invoke a prayer of _Endurance_ over you that may strengthen your spirit and perhaps allow the lost life force to return to you." Titus suggests to Morden.  He then turns to Krug.

"And Krug, as long as you did not feel like a cat last night or today, I can invoke the same enchantment of _ Grace_ on you as well."

If allowed, Titus will cast the following spells to assist his comrades:  Cat's Grace (on Krug), Endurance (on Morden), and Magical Vestments (on Verraka).

OCC: Today's Spells are:

0th: Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Light, Read Magic
1st: Blur (Domain), Detect Evil, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith.
2nd: Cat's Grace (Domain)-x, Bulls Strength, Endurance x2.
3rd: Magical Vestment (Domain), Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge.

x-used so far.

[Edit] for spell usage (I get confused, playing from 3 locations)


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 22, 2003)

Malikar arises from his uncomfortable sleep. Resting on hard surfaces was never pleasant, especially when there was no hot meal to be had for breakfast. Porridge...

Still, such was not the worst of fates. Malikar begins to reflect on his recent companions while strapping on his armor. Titus was a holy man of uncommon valor, wisdom, and charity. Morden was strange and enigmatic, but was of pure heart and brave. The lizard man was no savage as his race would suggest, but seemed skilled in swordplay and sorcery. The dwarf, Krug, was both greedy and cowardly, a trait unusual for a dwarf. Malikar thinks back to a person and a time that seemed long ago...was it only two years? Fallon seemed suspicious; his comments about torture and his apparent indifference to the fate of Kelercent was apalling. Still, underneath his cold exterior, Malikar imagined he had a good heart. 

Soon, Malikar stood with his companions and friends at the steel door, and follows them forwards into the room, swords at the ready.

Do you think the paladin Kelercent was taken this way? It is unlikely those who explored this place would bring a prisoner or a corpse with them?


----------



## Krug (Feb 22, 2003)

Krug smiles at Titus. "Put it on me, priest." 

He wonders why the paladin is so sullen. _Must be all those rules they have to adhere to. They probably have to ask for penance if they pee against a wall._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 22, 2003)

_Fallon was up front (and on the ceiling) before, but I will move him back and move Malikar up in the marching order.

Krug gains 2 Dex.  Morden gains 5 Con.  You are saving the other endurance and bull's strength for later?_ 

Rounding the corner into the next chamber, you see a strange red-purple haze before you.  It coalesces into a wraith-like shape and moves to attack.

_Actions, please._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 22, 2003)

Fallon casts finger of fire at it.


----------



## Krug (Feb 22, 2003)

Krug moves back and fires a bolt at it.


----------



## Keia (Feb 22, 2003)

Titus will attempt to turn the creature and draw his bastard sword with his move-equivalent."Back creature of death, back to the shadowy depths where you belong!" Titus calls out.

OCC: Just using my domains and trying to keep Morden from lossing a level.  The second endurance I was saving for him (if I didn't do good with the first) and the Bull's Strength I was trying to decide whether to save it for healing or give in to Malikar.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 22, 2003)

Malikar stares at the crimson mist as he steps to the front of the group, waiting for the foul undead to come within reach. Once within range, Malikar springs forward, stabbing with both swords, and cries  Victory!


----------



## perivas (Feb 23, 2003)

Two _magic missiles_streak from Morden's hands and hits the creature square in the chest.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 23, 2003)

Buffs on self: Mage Armor. 
Hissing in hatred at the sight of the Undead, Verakka Charges, swinging double handed with his Bastard Sword <+10, 1D10+7>.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 25, 2003)

Krug fires his crossbow and the bolt flies true, but it passes right through the monster.

Fallon tickles the wraith with flame, causing it some small harm (3 damage).  Morden adds a few magic missles (6 damage).

Verakka charges, and Malikar moves forward to assist, knowing that waiting for the wraith will now serve little purpose.  They attack valiantly with bastard sword and shortsword, but the wraith dodges effortlessly.

As the creature prepares to strike the foolhardy fighters, Titus targets the spirit with positive energy.  The figure is overcome with weakness and flees to the chamber beyond.

_Actions, please._


----------



## Krug (Feb 25, 2003)

Krug cautiously steps forward. He prays to Moradin. "A vile spirit this be..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2003)

"Krug. wait a moment. Would you like to move a bit faster? I can manifest Slide on you and you would be able to glide across the floors." Fallon says from his ceiling stance.


----------



## perivas (Feb 25, 2003)

Amanu elects to save his magical energies for a future encounter and lets the others finish off the ghostly spirit.


----------



## Keia (Feb 25, 2003)

"I believe I am holding the creature at bay.  Feel free to strike it down as it cowers from the light of goodness."  Titus says as he strides toward the next room.

Titus moves to B7 with his move equivalent and will ready an action to turn undead again if another come forward from this room.


----------



## Krug (Feb 25, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Krug. wait a moment. Would you like to move a bit faster? I can manifest Slide on you and you would be able to glide across the floors." Fallon says from his ceiling stance. *




"Well I don't know. I'm not too slow am I?" says Krug. "You need to be careful not to trigger any traps."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2003)

"As you wish. I just have no power over the undead. I'm beginning to feel useless." Fallon mutters.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 25, 2003)

Now that it's cowering, let us strike and return it to the grave, Malikar says as moves after the wraith into the next room, ready to attack. He wonders, though, why the wraith did not simply sink into the floor to escape him. Perhaps a level beneath?

OOC: Move after wraith, attack at +11 1d6+5.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 26, 2003)

The wraith is unable to pass the walls of this vault (perhaps a quality of these "Banewarrens"), so Malikar and Verakka have no trouble destroying it.

This chamber, thirty feet wide and twenty feet deep, looks as stark as those to the south.  A pedestal made of stone and carved with a variety of tiny symbols rises four feet from the center of the floor.  Atop it sits a purple-red crystal, glistening ever so slightly with its own light.


----------



## Krug (Feb 26, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *The wraith is unable to pass the walls of this vault (perhaps a quality of these "Banewarrens"), so Malikar and Verakka have no trouble destroying it.
> 
> This chamber, thirty feet wide and twenty feet deep, looks as stark as those to the south.  A pedestal made of stone and carved with a variety of tiny symbols rises four feet from the center of the floor.  Atop it sits a purple-red crystal, glistening ever so slightly with its own light. *




Krug checks for traps on the pedestal. If it's safe, he'll take the crystal.


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2003)

"Krug, be careful.  Let us see if that crystal is magical, first.  Fallon, if you would do the honors of checking, my friend." Titus says as moves into the room, seeing Krug approach the crystal.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 26, 2003)

"You want ME to check if something is magical?" Fallon will check for Psionics.


----------



## Keia (Feb 26, 2003)

"You knew what I meant.  Doesn't it accomplish the same thing, though?" Titus asks.

If not, Titus will can detect magic on it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 26, 2003)

A stone pedestal carved with eldritch symbols with a purple gem atop it? Does anyone else think this is unusual? It must be constructed for some purpose, and given the nature of this place, it is likely nefarious. While Fallon detects for supernatural presences, I'll search for signs of evil,  Malikar says. 

He closes his eyes, his posture rigid, and concentrates on reality, searching for an evil aura, perhaps on the pedestal, perhaps somewhere else.


----------



## perivas (Feb 26, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Krug checks for traps on the pedestal. If it's safe, he'll take the crystal. *




"Krug, we were not asked to take the Banes, but to perhaps reseal them.  We should let it be."  Amanu speaks in an even and solemn tone.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 27, 2003)

_I'm assuming psionics are a form of magic._

Malikar clearly detects evil from the crystal.  

Fallon detects power in both the crystal and across the entire floor of the room.  

Krug locates the trap: anyone touching the pedestal or crystal will cause the floor to electrify.

Titus recognizes the symbols on the pedestal: they are ancient holy symbols associated with good-aligned gods.

As you are contemplating, the crystal pulses with a purple-red light and another wraith appears in your midst.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2003)

Verakka searches the room thoroughly, casting _Detect Magic_ and looking for secret compartments and/or doors. He was far less mercenary than many, but a bit of loot would be nice, and he was sure that there should be some somewhere in this Semunya-forsaken place...


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

"Great, I think that crystal is creating the undead.  I would suggest we destroy it, without setting off the trap, of course.  In the meantime, begone again you foul creature of darkness!" Titus calls as he thrusts forth his holy symbol.

Titus will turn the undead, and move back to allow the fighters to destroy it.


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2003)

Krug tells the others of the trap, and steps carefully away. "BE CAREFUL NOW. The trap could electrify you into a crisp! Even you lizard!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 27, 2003)

"Not to appear rude but Leave the frigging crystal alone." Fallon says baking out of the room. "We were sent to find the Paladin. Not to mess with ancient artifacts of evil."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 27, 2003)

The wraith attacks quickly, barely missing Verakka.  Titus attempts to turn it and fails, while others scramble for magic weapons.

The next round it hits Verakka (4 damage), but he resists the effects of its negative energy.  Titus attempts to turn it a second time and suceeds.  It flees to a corner where it is again destroyed by Malikar and Verakka.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2003)

Verakka hisses 'Damned Undead Stone! Let us be away from here...I tire of hacking at Phantoms.' 
Verakka backs away from where the Wraith had appeared, rubbing the burn where the Wraith had touched him, enraged and not without a hint of Fear creeping into his Saurian Being...


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

"If it's creating these wraiths, then we should destroy it.  Otherwise, our retreat could be cut off by undead, not some we want to deal with when coming out of there. Perhaps we cannot destroy it, though.  But, I'm fairly certain the crystal is evil, right Malikar? Titus asked.  

"If this is a dead end, then I guess we could leave it here, assuming we can't destroy it.  Regardless, we must work quickly before another one is created - or something worse."


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 27, 2003)

Malikar looks around nervously, hands tightly gripping his weapons. We need to destroy this infernal device before the creature returns. Krug, we need you to disarm this trap as quickly as possible. 

Then, we break this thing into pieces. Sound like a plan? 
While waiting, Malikar begins counting, trying to see how long it takes the undead to reform.

_OOC: Sorry, but for some reason I didn't see any of the messages. Huh. I seem to be experiencing quite a few technical problems here. _


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 27, 2003)

DELETE


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

OCC: See Gru's post.  You killed it already.  Good job.  

"Perhaps, we could shoot at it with bow or crossbow and try and destroy it," Titus commented."Would that set off the trap, Krug?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *OCC: See Gru's post.  You killed it already.  Good job.
> 
> "Perhaps, we could shoot at it with bow or crossbow and try and destroy it," Titus commented."Would that set off the trap, Krug?" *




"Well I don't think so," says Krug, lifting up his crossbow. "Well should I try to destroy it? Or perhaps we can discharge the trap... " Krug finds if he can disarm the trap.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 28, 2003)

_The DC for the trap is 27.  If you and Verakka both took 10, you'd have 25.  If Verakka took 10 (to assist) and you rolled, you'd need a 12 to disarm and would spring it on a 7 or less.  Let me know if you want to try it, and how many times (or how much damage you are willing to take before stopping)._

The crystal seems relatively fragile.  Several shots from the entryway could destroy it.


----------



## Krug (Feb 28, 2003)

"Well I think we should shoot it," Krug says. He fires a shot at the crystal.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 28, 2003)

Fallon gets the hell out of the way. "Your insane! The crystal must be having some effect on you all!" He will detect Psionics.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 28, 2003)

The first shot leaves a small crack in the crystal.  It also sets off the electrical trap on the floor.  Krug shoots one, two, three times more.  The fourth shot shatters the crystal, which disperses into harmless cloud of purplish-red gas.

It looked like the second wraith appeared about thirty seconds after the first one was destroyed.

_I'll assume everyone exited before Krug's action.

Actions, please.  Remaining unexplored directions: the dark room west of the entry hall and the corridor west of the chamber with the empty vat._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 28, 2003)

Here's a rough overview of the Banewarrens so far.


----------



## Keia (Feb 28, 2003)

"Let's explore the area to the right of where we entered [D3].  That way nothing should be sneaking up behind us," Titus suggests.


----------



## perivas (Feb 28, 2003)

Morden shakes his head in disapproval of the far too dangerous tactics of his companions.  "The destruction of the crystal could have released thousands of wraiths for all we know.  It is better to leave such things to their own devices."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 28, 2003)

"I agree with Titus." Fallon keeps crossing himself and holds his holy symbol to him.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 28, 2003)

Yes, of course. Morden is right. Likewise, upon the encounter of any such demon or devil, we should likewise flee danger for fear of the consequences. That infernal item radiated auras of evil, and as such posed a danger any who encounter it. Or suppose a certain villain removes this device, controlling the undead, and places it somewhere for wraiths to haunt and kill an innocent populace. No, we were right in destroying it. 

Malikar will return to the entrance, hoping to find the paladin Kelercent nearby.


----------



## Krug (Feb 28, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"I agree with Titus." Fallon keeps crossing himself and holds his holy symbol to him. *




"Well you could have said so earlier," Krug grumbles. He looks around warily, tryiing to see if any wraiths come by.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 1, 2003)

Verakka nods,'Let us find this Paladin, he may yet live...' 

OoC:Verakka will take 10/do whatever to assist if Krug needs help.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 1, 2003)

"Gee... Sorry Krug. I was more in fear for my soul at the time." Fallon says sarcasticly.


----------



## Krug (Mar 2, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Gee... Sorry Krug. I was more in fear for my soul at the time." Fallon says sarcasticly. *




"You have... a soul?" says Krug.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 2, 2003)

Fallon being the obviously bigger man here will ignore Krugs attempt at humor. "Lets just get moving! The Paladin may be on his last breaths. If I had the power I would scan for him but it is outside my abilities thus far."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 3, 2003)

This large chamber has two levels.  At the bottom, a huge metal device like an iron tower topped with a brass sphere rises at least 30 feet high.  Around this strange sphere, an iron catwalk made of a crosshatched grating follows the wall, forming the upper level about 25 feet above the lower.  An iron spiral staircase in the southwest corner of the room joins the two levels.

The central tower is a cylinder with a 10 foot diameter.  A number of jointed metallic extensions, like the legs of an insect, extend from the tower and connect to the ground or simply jut out into the air at all angles.  The top sphere looks about 15 feet across: half the structure's total height.  A series of curved plates comprising its brass skin fit together carefully, each bearing a single arcane rune etched into its surface.  A few bear images of brass dragons.  Here and there on the sphere, a curved plate is missing, exposing an inner gridlike support network of metal bars.  The missing plates give the impression that the metallic thing - whatever it is - is either damaged or unfinished.

The floor level has only one apparent exit, the 30 foot wide passage to the east.  The upper level has five exits, two 10 foot wide archways leading to the north, two to the south, and one massive metal door to the west.

_This illustration doesn't show the exposed interiors and the missing parts._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 3, 2003)

[OOC: Very COOL]
Fallon will start walking up the walls avoiding any of the metal extensions. He will try to get as close as he can to one of the openings in the sphere and look inside.


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2003)

"Wow. . . well, that's something you don't see everyday," Titus muses."Is it . . . a golem?" 

Titus stands just inside the door, allowing others to enter but keeping his distance from the structure.  He will keep a eye on the lower exits from the room.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm not sure. I hope not, Malikar says. Certainly no one built it in whimsy. It must have some useful purpose, but...HEY! Fallon! Malikar will place his hand on the halfling's shoulder to restrain him. 

Your curiosity is laudable, friend, but your judgement not. As Titus posed, it could be a golem, or perhaps an infernal device of greater evil. It could be a trap of some kind. I've even heard stories of animate machines that entraps its victims and then grafts demon limbs onto them. It bears investigation, of course, but perhaps by the ever-cautious Krug, a dwarf extremely skilled in the finding and disarming of traps.


----------



## Krug (Mar 4, 2003)

Krug checks on the device, wondering if his heritage will tell him anything. He checks for traps. He'll see if there's a way to activate it.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 4, 2003)

Neither Krug nor Fallon are unable to learn more from their examination of the device, although Krug is sure it is not trapped.  The others are likewise clueless about the purpose of the machine, although it does not radiate evil.

Titus, examining the other exits and the catwalk, notices the bodies first.  Four small humanoid creatures with gray-green skin, wearing piecemeal bits of leather armor lie in front of the massive metal door to the west.  A few bloody short swords and axes lie among them.

The door itself is 10 feet high and 8 feet wide.  It shimmers with a bluish sheen, the delicate traceries of mystic runes covering its surface.  The sheen seems to fill in the hairline gap between the door and the stone sill, like mortar made of light.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 4, 2003)

Sealed Door


----------



## perivas (Mar 4, 2003)

Morden examines the runes for any signs of magic via a _detect magic_ cantrip.  In particular, he's trying to discern the type of magic on the runes or on the door.


----------



## Krug (Mar 4, 2003)

"Goblins are they?" says Krug. "Well I'm sure that sealed door is no good..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2003)

Fallon still walking on the walls looks down at his fet and says "Hey. What are these metal panels on the wall for?" He will not touch them as they could trigger something but he will scout more around the area.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 4, 2003)

Verakka moves to the bodies, examining them for signs of what killed them, his Sword in hand in case whatever did them in was still about.

OoC:Search them.

OoC:My computer blew up on me, I will be restricted in my posts until my new Comp gets here (C'mon UPS!)
Ill post from work as often as possible.


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2003)

Titus will examine the bodies to determine what they were and how they died.  _Did they fight among themselves?_


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 4, 2003)

Malikar will attempt to search for the stink of evil within the air. Once satisfied that the room is relatively safe, he will slowly pace around the room, circling the infernal device, while his companions investigate. 

The steel door and the machine interested Malikar, but given his complete lack of knowledge of both magic and machinery, he knew little could come of his investigations. Perhaps one of his more intelligent companions would know their purpose.

Why are they so anxious to kill themselves sticking their heads into dangerous contraptions, he thinks to himself. But still, he was the one who was willing to risk his life for an abstract such as family honor. Of course, Malikar pursued power, wealth, and good works as well, but all three were comprised under Tandaer honor. 

I wonder what motivates them, Malikar wonders. He's known them for so short a time, but they already felt close. What motivated them to stare into the cold face of death and danger day after day? Revenge? Love? Boredom? Greed? 

Tired with introspection, Malikar thinks of his purpose for being in theses dungeons. Do you think we should just yell for Kelercent? Perhaps he is hidden somewhere.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 5, 2003)

Morden can tell the runes have warding effects, but the exact type is beyond his understanding.  The door is sealed with a very powerful magic, which nearly stuns Morden with its aura.  Fallon is unable to determine any purpose for the metal plates other than to strengthen the walls.

Verakka and Titus examine the bodies.  It does not look like they killed one another.  The amount of blood here suggests that they were in the middle of a battle with a number of other creatures.  Some of their injuries suggest sword wounds, while others suggest unarmed strikes.

At least two medium-sized humanoids retreated to the northwest door, one dragging the other.  Something with feet like a lion retreated to the southeast door.


----------



## Keia (Mar 5, 2003)

"I suugest we try the northwest door.  I'm pretty sure the paladin didn't have lion's feet." Titus suggested.


----------



## perivas (Mar 5, 2003)

"I agree.  Intriguing and interesting as this puzzle is, our mission to find Kelercent is...for the lack of a better word...sacrosanct."  Morden winks at Malikar.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 5, 2003)

Malikar stares uncomprehending at Morden. Sacrosanct? Malikar, despite his noble heritage, was the poor child of a poor mother, and his education was limited. Malikar imitated the fair words found in tomes dealing with nobility, but this word was beyond him. He blushes as he turns to face Morden. I am sorry, but I do not comprehend the meaning of that word. Still, this lion's foot is probably that of an enemy, and should be destroyed even after Kelercent is found. We have come across a conspiracy in our mission, and it is our duty to find more, and bring those responsible to justice.


----------



## Krug (Mar 5, 2003)

"I do not see the point of destroying this lion footed creature." says Krug to Malikar. "How would you like it if someone arrived in your home and started killing stuff?" He inspects the NorthWest door for traps.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 6, 2003)

Krug inspects the northwest door, but finds no traps.  Opening it casts light into a fair-sized square chamber.  A few broken and rotting wooden crates lie about the room.  In the middle of the chamber, however, a heavily armored man with long silver hair stands next to what appears to be the dead body of another man.  The armored warrior is covered in blood.  As he looks up at you, his eyes are filled with rage.


----------



## perivas (Mar 6, 2003)

"Quickly, Malikar.  Discern whether the living man's moral compass be good or ill!"  Morden notches an arrow in the ready to fire at the figure, should he charge us.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 6, 2003)

Fallon will attempt to sense motive. If He is sure the knight is about to attack then he will manifest Brain Lock and stop him in his tracks.


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2003)

Assuming nothing bad happens before he can act, Titus will put on his best smile and with all the charm he is able to muster, he will greet the armored man.

"Greetings, are you Kelercent?  If so, Fabitor of the holy church of Lothian has sent us to find you."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 6, 2003)

Malikar closes his eyes, trying to read the armored man's aura. However, Malikar stands ready to attack the warrior at a moment's notice.


----------



## Krug (Mar 7, 2003)

Krug raises his crossbow, ready to fire but doesn't do so yet. "His eyes... be murderous!"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 10, 2003)

The tension builds for a moment, then passes.  Seeing Titus' holy symbol and hearing the name Fabitor, the man visibly relaxes.  "Praise Lothian," he says, "I am Kalerecent."

After brief introductions, the paladin of Lothian explains the situation from his perspective.  Following a lead he gained through an Oldtown resident complaining of strange digging noises, he discovered that monstrous creatures were moving about within Ptolus' city walls.  He and his cohort, a monk named Rsanir, passed through the manor house under the effects of _potions of invisibility_ and followed one group of monsters here.  They watched and waited until the determined that the villains meant to recover some evil artifact by unsealing the metal door in the chamber to the south.

At that point, Kalerecent and Rsanir attacked.  Kalerecent managed to close the door just after it was opened, but only after a green hag managed to slip through.  As he did, a lamia slew Rsanir.  The dead goblins also perished in the fight.  The paladin fought on for a few moments, then retreated to this dark room to heal.  A few minor wounds are still visible on the armored figure.

Kalerecent knows that the lamia that killed Rsanir is somewhere in this area.  The other creatures (another lamia, a minotaur, and several goblins) seem to have left.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 10, 2003)

Malikar stares at Kalerecent icily for a few moments, then smiles. Well met. I am Malikar diTandaer. How long ago did you have this fight? We encountered no one but their rear guard entering this house and these tunnels, so it is likely they are still in the area. Now, however, I propose we track down this Lamia and finish her off. Then, we try and find the others, before they can regroup. Which way is this enemy? 

Although Malikar's talents lay with blades and ancestral power, he had skill in tracking as well, taught to him by his dwarven mentor Hendel. He kneels down in the direction Kalerecent indicates, searching for tracks or signs of the monstrosity.


----------



## Krug (Mar 10, 2003)

Krug lowers his crossbow and nods his head. "What else have you learnt about this place? What was the device we saw earlier?"


----------



## perivas (Mar 10, 2003)

"Kalerecent, if you don't mind our asking, how was the door opened?  We intend to pursue the evil hag and bring her to justice before she can gain access to the device of evil."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 10, 2003)

Fallon looks for any signs that this might not be the Paladin. He will be using sense motive to see if the human is lieing to them. When he feels that this is the paladin he will offer to heal some of his wounds.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 11, 2003)

Fallon senses that the man is who he claims to be, and that he answers the party's questions to the best of his ability.  The paladin gratefully accepts the healing (2 charges of the dorje).

"I am not sure how long I have been down here in the darkness, but surely days have passed.  I slept twice, restlessly, waiting for my strength to return.  I suspected the remaining monsters might be waiting in the tunnel leading to the surface, and I had no desire to face them at less than full strength."

"As for the device in the other room, I am as mystified as you.  Something grand from another age, I suspect."

"The hag cast a spell from a scroll to open the door.  I do not know what it was, but we could feel the arcane power from across the room.  As far as I can tell, the monsters remaining on this side did not have another spell of its like."

The lamia's tracks lead south from the goblin corpses, to the southeast door in the large chamber.  Glancing again at the goblins, Malikar notices they have bone rings on their fingers, similar to the ones worn by the orc in the manor above.


----------



## perivas (Mar 12, 2003)

"We have been charged with your safe return.  Seeing your weakened state and the impasse in the form of a magical door, I suggest we return to the surface to obtain a method of unlocking this door.  Any other thoughts on the matter on hand?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 12, 2003)

"That sounds reasonable to me, Morden," Titus says, "It might also give us an opportunity to acquire a scroll to restore some of that life force of yours."

"We can return directly after to follow the pursuit of these creatures."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 12, 2003)

"Good Goddess! Your all making sense! Will the wonders never cease?" Fallon laughs out. He has seemd ready to bolt since the Orc.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 12, 2003)

Malikar rises from his kneeling position and stops examining the tracks. 

 Kalerecent, as a paladin, you understand honor and duty.  I understand it as well. There is a conspiracy involving some evil forces at work. Remember that note we found? I think the green hag used a _Wish_ from a ring to open that door. Neither Green hags nor lamias have the means to possess such magic. Something sinister is at work here, mark my words.

And we have an opportunity to put a stop to it and find more information. Kalerecent, your friend gave his life to stop these creatures. Will you let him die in vain? Will you let the remainder of these creatures get away? We should first track down the lamia, kill her, and then find the others and defeat them. Are we heroes if we retreat in the face of evil and danger? 

Having made his argument, Malikar draws a sword and begins shaving with the edge.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 14, 2003)

Kalerecent responds, "While I would like to prevent these foes from doing further damage, I would not gamble with the life of others.  And it appears that most of you would choose to retreat at this time."

"If something sinister is at hand, the church of Lothian must be informed of this threat.  Let us make our way out of this strange place, seek council and healing, then return to press the attack."


----------



## Krug (Mar 14, 2003)

"Yes," says Krug. "We found him, we can get the gold, we go back with all our limbs attached. This is what I call a successful venture," concludes the dwarf.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2003)

OoC:Gru, see my comment in your Thoughts game as to my posting.Needless to say, My comp is dead and my new one has not yet shown up.

IC: Verakka nods his reptilian head, the spines flexing, raising and lowering as he cants his head this way and that.
'As I see it, retreating to replenish supplies would be a good idea, however, I do not relish leaving a Lamia here in this Place. I say we track the Devil down and Kill it. If we leave it, it may be better able to plan some nasty suprise for us upon our return here.'


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2003)

"Based on what we were told of who entered, there are some minotaurs, lamia, and a green hag.  I'm sure that we could handle them, but getting Kelerecent to safety and informing the church should come first.  If we were to press the attack and not inform others, were we to perish, none would know what we have learned," Titus said.  "That said, I suggest we head tot he surface and inform the church.  Perhaps they can better assist us in our assault of the creatures down here."


----------



## perivas (Mar 14, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"Based on what we were told of who entered, there are some minotaurs, lamia, and a green hag.  I'm sure that we could handle them, but getting Kelerecent to safety and informing the church should come first.  If we were to press the attack and not inform others, were we to perish, none would know what we have learned," Titus said.  "That said, I suggest we head tot he surface and inform the church.  Perhaps they can better assist us in our assault of the creatures down here." *




"Words of logic and well spoken at that.  I concur with Titus' cautious approach.  Expedience is not always the best path to follow"  Morden agrees.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 15, 2003)

Verakka shrugs, "No matter, the Beast will wait, it has nowhere else to go. Let us make haste to the surface then, for I'm sure that Kalerecent has much to tell his Superiors.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 15, 2003)

Look, our enemies will stay in this dungeon waiting to be slaughtered. They will soon regroup and leave, for what reason do they have to stay? The green hag already went through without them, thanks to heroic actions of Kalerecent. Or, they will await our return to destroy us in ambush. We already have one of their number captured, but she knows nothing. We need to find out why they are here, and retreating to the surface solves nothing. Malikar says, attempting one last time to change their minds.

 Of course, if his oration was unsuccessful, he was no philosopher; he would follow the group rather than to continue a pointless argument. He reflects on what his mentor would say, if he was alive.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 16, 2003)

Verakka nods, his view mirroring malikar's, though the others seem to feel that a sojourn back to the surface was the wisest course.
Group  consensus seemed the manner that these folks ascribed to, so the Lizardman would abide by a Vote.

OoC:I would prefer to hunt the Bad Guys down as well, but if the spell users are low in power etc... I understand a need to go back up.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 17, 2003)

Cautiously you make your way back through through the room with the huge mechanical device to the entrance of the tunnel.  With lit torches and readied weapons you make your way back through the mile-long passage to the manor house above.

There is a small surprise when you return to the house.  The orc is gone, her ropes untied.  Thankfully you removed her armor and weapon to a safe spot, so she is unlikely to present much of a threat in the short term.

Stepping back out into the sunlight, Kalerecent praises Lothian's goodness.  He carries the body of Rsanir over one shoulder, and asks that you accompany him to the Chapel of St. Gustav in Midtown.  He is sure that the priests will restore Morden, since his malady was incurred in Kalerecent's rescue.


----------



## perivas (Mar 17, 2003)

"I extend my thanks to your temple for its services.  Now, let's first get you safely to the temple."  Morden replies.


----------



## Krug (Mar 17, 2003)

"Ah... so what have we learnt in our quest," says Krug. "I won't mind a drink," he quips, waiting to hear if anyone will be buying.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2003)

"I for one learned that I'm not up to fighting the undead. I need an opponent with some gray matter." Fallon quips. He has been walking along side Malikar the entire time making sure he doesn't decide to run back in the warrens by himself.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 17, 2003)

I learned that I have befriended a group of uncommon valor, and that I wish to continue to remain at their side. I also learned that evil creatures have entered the Banewarrens for unknown reasons, apparently with a powerful patron, and that we let them escape. I plan on finding more about these creatures and their goals, but I have no idea where to begin. And after we meet with the Church of Lothian, I second Krug's suggestion of a drink. Then, we return to the Banewarrens.


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2003)

"I whole-heartely agree with Malikar on our agenda, but I would like to add the possibility of move some of the equipment we've found, including the orc warrior's gear, in hopes of improving our chances against the lamia and others.  I'm not talking about a week of shopping, mind you, just what we can fit into today.  Then in the morning, we continue into the warrens." Titus suggested.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2003)

Verakka seconds Titus' suggestion,
'Yes, let us see what we can do about parleying this Loot into something beneficial."
The Lizardman would also like a drink, once business is attended to,


----------



## Krug (Mar 17, 2003)

Krug agrees with the Lizard. "Yes, lets pawn what we can... and have some of the stuff identified." The dwarf rubs his hands in glee.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 18, 2003)

Brother Fabitor  is extremely grateful and happy to see is friend, and very interested in the strange news the paladin reports.  After casting _restoration_ on Morden and handing over 2000 gp to the eager dwarf, Fabitor asks if you will accompany him to the Grand Cathedral in the Temple District.  He would like you and Kalerecent to tell your stories to his superiors in the Church.


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2003)

Titus, although somewhat reluctant to accompany Brother Fabitor to the Temple [purely for differences in beliefs], is more than willing to let the Temple superiors know what has happened.

When about to suggest that the others that didn't want to accompany them travel to the inn or start shopping, Titus bit his tongue.  They had already been attacked twice within the city in the past two days.  The group should stay together at least to the temple.


----------



## perivas (Mar 18, 2003)

Morden is grateful for the blessing bestowed upon him and is happy to accompany the Brother to relate their tale.


----------



## Krug (Mar 18, 2003)

Krug splits up the gold between members of the group. "Yes I think we should stick together on our trip to the temple," he says.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 25, 2003)

*Temple District*

Although Lothian is the dominant deity of the city, Ptolus' cosmopolitan residents revere hundreds of other gods as well.  Temples, churches, shrines, and small monasteries fill this district, with the inaccurately named Street of a Million Gods running through it all.  Even the bridge across the King's River in the Temple District has small shrines built upon and into it.

The Grand Cathedral is a vast structure of sweeping columns, gilded angels, and long blue carpets woven with golden threads to display Lothian's ankh symbol.  After climbing a grand staircase that leads into a breathtaking vestibule, you are led not into the main sanctuary but up a side staircase and down a marble hall into a large meeting room.  The chamber is filled with white-and-blue-robed priests, a few other people, and a pair of guards flanking the door - the room's only apparent exit.  The priests' vestments bear the ankh crucifix of Lothian, while the guards wear a shining sun symbol on a field of the same white and blue as the clerics wear.

Brother Fabitor introduces the other priests.  Sister Mara von Witten is a middle-aged, brown-haired woman with a motherly presence.  Brother Tobias Thad is a young, dark-haired man with angular features and a tall frame.  Sister Daliana Varaun is a very old woman with a covered head and a severe countenance.  Brother Heth Neferul is a muscular, fit, middle-aged man with a shaved head.

Brother Fabitor also introduces Terestir Malacon, a mirror master who frequently advises and works with the church hierarchy.  He does not wear the robes of a priest, but he does wear all white, plus a mirror ankh on a chain.


----------



## Krug (Mar 25, 2003)

Krug greets the priests. He tries to remember the last time he prayed...


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2003)

Malikar greets the priests of Lothian respectfully, slightly bowing his head to each in turn. He should show proper respect and deference to members of his church, after all.*

Greetings, friends. Malikar diTandaer, at your service. 

*Note: While a paladin, Malikar is merely a lay member of the Church of Lothian, and holds no formal rank in any religious order


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 26, 2003)

After the greetings, Brother Tobias Thad speaks.  He commends you for all you have done and asks a great many questions about your experiences in the Banewarrens.

What do you know about this group of monsters that created the tunnel?  Do you think they recovered any evil artifacts or released any banes from the vaults?  Do you think they will return?  What was their objective?

Does the intrusion into the Banewarrens have any relation to the random chaos that struck the city yesterday?  Did you encounter any similar phenomenon inside the Banewarrens?  Did you find any documents inside?  Did you you learn anything about the spells used to seal the Banewarrens, or how the monsters bypassed them?

How did you locate the entrance to the Banewarrens?  Does anyone else in the city know about the situation?  Did anything else about the design or contents of the Banewarrens stand out to you?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

OoC:New comp finally online.

IC: Verakka takes his share (how much is it exactly, 2000 divided by ? ), wondering if there is anapothecary shop where he might procure a potion or two.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 26, 2003)

Fallon has been uncharacteristicly quiet this entire time, staying out of the view of the churchmen as much as he can. He will hang out with Verakka trying to understand the working of a reptilian mind. "I am in need of a better weapon if I'm to continue with you all. I was ineffectual in most of the combats." he says to Verakka.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

Verakka looks askance at Fallon. 'Perhaps it is your Fighting Style that needs correcting. I would be happy to show you some of the rudimentary skills associated with my Training.' The lizadman doesn't seem to be attempting to be blunt and/or rude, he is just very straightforward with what he says.

OoC: Gru, would it be possible to teach Fallon any of the Lessons from my FightingStyle?


If so, it takes 1 week and 100XP to learn the first Lesson (FFGs Path of the Sword pg 104)

Talaxian Duellist Fighting Style

Lesson 1-Calm Demeanor
The calm demeanor technique makes Concentration a Class Skill
 for the duelist, and gives him a +2 bonus to Will saves
                         against mind-affecting spells if he is in melee combat.


----------



## Krug (Mar 26, 2003)

Krug will answer the questions as best as he can. He will also describe the machine they found while searching for the Paladin. Basically, the company is as confused as the church.


----------



## perivas (Mar 27, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Krug will answer the questions as best as he can. He will also describe the machine they found while searching for the Paladin. Basically, the company is as confused as the church. *




Ditto.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 27, 2003)

Malikar smiles at the priest's list of questions. Are you out of breath? That was quite a list of inquiries. I don't know much, but apparently a group or team of evil subhuman monsters breached the Banewarrens. This brave paladin here attacked them, and only a hag, using a magical ring, was able to penetrate the inner vault of the Banewarrens, sealed by powerful magic. My companions made the mistake of retreating, rather than attacking a weakened enemy to achieve victory and learn more of them. 

Malikar crosses his arms and awaits any further questions from the priest, or comments from his companions. However, when finished, Malikar interrupts his mediation.  Does the Church of Lothian have any further requests of us? I'm sure my friends and I would be honored to assist you in any way possible.


----------



## Keia (Mar 27, 2003)

*What do you know about this group of monsters that created the tunnel?  Do you think they recovered any evil artifacts or released any banes from the vaults?  Do you think they will return?  What was their objective?*

"We're not really certain of their objectives, or if they recovered any of the banes from the vaults.  We really don't have any idea of what was in the warrens while it was sealed.  As to the group themselves, several were wearing a bone ring," Titus added, having one of the others of the party show the ring.

*Does the intrusion into the Banewarrens have any relation to the random chaos that struck the city yesterday?  Did you encounter any similar phenomenon inside the Banewarrens?  Did you find any documents inside?  Did you you learn anything about the spells used to seal the Banewarrens, or how the monsters bypassed them?*

"We have some instructions that were apparently used by the creatures - although we didn't need to follow them ourselves.  Also, there were no odd phenomenon within the warrens but there were so odd sights."

*How did you locate the entrance to the Banewarrens?  Does anyone else in the city know about the situation?  Did anything else about the design or contents of the Banewarrens stand out to you? *

"We located the entrance with the excellent instructions of Father Fabitor, here.  He provided us with the clues as to where Kelerecent entered and we just followed them.  I believe that very few/if any are aware of the entrance other than those in this room and the creatures that made the passages," Titus finished.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 28, 2003)

Brother Tobias and and others discuss your findings, then Brother Heth breaks in, "It does my heart good to hear your enthusiasm for confronting these monsters.  I do indeed have another request for you - after you enjoy some well-earned rest and relaxation, of course.  I would like you to find out what you can about the magic that seals the vaults.  The Church would like to know the secrets of safely containing evil, as used in the Banewarrens."

Brother Heth produces a scroll.  "I had this made by an arcanist for just this mission," he tells the group.  "It holds a spell called _legend lore_, and if you cast it next to the door, you may learn some details of the spells that keep the horrible, evil things inside at bay.  Of course, that means you will have to go back into that dangerous place."


----------



## Krug (Mar 28, 2003)

"Ahem... I'm sure there will be appropiate rewards for us undertaking this quest again," says Krug. "We are placing ourselves at great risk; witness the slaughter of the evil group that went before us!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2003)

Brother, I assure you, we would be more than happy to assist you in this endeavor. However, it will render our arcanist, Morden, incapable of defending himself as he casts it, for if I recall, the casting of such powerful divinatory magics is straining and takes time. Am I correct, Morden? 

I am further curious about this bone ring, found upon an orc warrior who attacked us. Given its construction material, I wonder about such a device. Could it be a corrupted magical ring?Then, Malikar will close his eyes and attempt to _Detect Evil_.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 31, 2003)

_The ring you found on the orc was fused to her hand somehow and could not be removed without removing her finger.  The four rings you do have come from the four goblins Kalerecent slew.  The ring does not radiate evil, nor does anything else in the room._

Sister Mara and Brother Tobias thank Brother Heth for suggesting such a course of action.  They confer amongst themselves and suggest that they could match the 2000 gp you received for locating Kalerecent.

Kalerecent volunteers to go back to the Sealed Door and guard it to make sure no one attempts to get through it.  All the priests agree that his idea is a good one, and the mirror master gives him a magical charm of some sort (for sending a message).  The paladin thanks you again for your assistance and leaves immediately to get some rest and supplies.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 31, 2003)

Fallon pipes up and remarks "I suggest we all get sleep and re-equip. We have a long delve to come." He turns to the priests would there be a source of Potions of Healing for us?"


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2003)

Verakka will get some rest, and go rendevous with his <new> Cohort.


----------



## perivas (Mar 31, 2003)

"I agree.  Now I wonder if 1,600 gold pieces is enough to get something worthy of a princess...."  Morden ponders the problem and begins to pace.


----------



## Krug (Apr 1, 2003)

Krug will go for a drink, and then get some rest as well.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 1, 2003)

The priests of Lothian are happy to provide healing potions at a generous 10% discount.

As the party leaves the meeting room and heads down the hall, Verakka notices that one of the guards at the door leaves his post.

_Would you like to head back to the Banewarrens the next day, or do you have other errands you wish to run?_


----------



## perivas (Apr 1, 2003)

Morden tries to do a little shopping for the perfect gift, but gives up in frustration.  He returns soon to the designated meeting place and awaits for the others before returning underground.  "I guess I'll need more than 1,600 gold pieces to find something worthy of a princess."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2003)

"Gee Morden, Buy a nice frock. You definatly look like a princess then." Fallon quips. and ducks away before Morden can swing.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2003)

Verakka moves to his Krug (I assume that he hasn't left for the bar yet, as your post was regarding the cessation of our meeting)
and tap his arm, pointing out the Guard, motioning that they should _tail_ him.
(If Krug is not there, the closest companion will do).


OoC: My Cohort is finished in the OoC, btw, I went with an Elven Wizard, seeing as we didn't really have that covered.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2003)

Malikar notices the duo of Krug and Verakka breaking away from the rest of the group. What was the cause of this? Malikar wasn't sure. However, he was sure that the duo had good reason, and could easily take care of themselves. 

Malikar instead will towards the nearest tavern and savor the taste of some mead, inviting Fallon and Titus to join him. 

Returning to the meeting spot, Malikar cannot stop from laughing at Fallon's antics. Still, this answered many question the young knight had about his mysterious companion.

So Morden, is that why you're an adventurer, risking his life in caverns far below the earth against evil? To find a gift worthy of a princess? You love her, I assume? 

The situation was actually humorous in its own regard. Remembering the words of his dwarven mentor, Hendel Ironmace, Malikar can't help but again engage in deep, rich laughter. Morden was what Hendel would call "a durned fool-all intelligence, no brains."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 2, 2003)

Verakka and Krug tail the guard out of the temple and into the streets.  He looks over his shoulder a time or two, but the two friends easily shift into the shadows.

When the guard reaches Midtown, he enters a tavern called The Griffon.


----------



## Krug (Apr 2, 2003)

"Well I guess you can't go in..." says Krug. "A lizardman would be far too noticeable." Krug tries to find a opening that he can look in or through the windows.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 2, 2003)

Verakka nods at the Dwarf.
Turning towards the wall, he pulls out a slim scrollcase, reading quickly from a Scrol <Change Self, deducted>.
Turning back now, a pockmarked human face smiles at Krug.
'This better, my friend?' Perhaps the guard will notice you, though. Maybe a change of clothes or something similar? 
Verakka looks about for a cloak shop or something similar.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 3, 2003)

While Krug watches at the window and Verakka enters for a drink, the guard speaks with a roguish-looking halfling.  The halfling looks quite around suspiciously a few times, but doesn't appear to see either of the two watchers.

Verakka isn't able to make out many of the words, due to the noise of the other patrons.  But he does recognize the phrase "Banewarrens".  The halfling asks a few questions, and the guard answers.

After five minutes or so, the guard stands up and exits the Griffon, heading back the way he came.  The halfling takes another bite of his biscuits and gravy before hustling out to the main street and heading in the direction of Oldtown.


----------



## Krug (Apr 3, 2003)

Krug will try to follow the halfling. He will wait for Verakka.


----------



## perivas (Apr 3, 2003)

Morden politely ignores Fallon's immature comments.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *"So Morden, is that why you're an adventurer, risking his life in caverns far below the earth against evil? To find a gift worthy of a princess? You love her, I assume?"*




He does, however, reply to Malikar, "Well, decision making has never been my strong suit.  Reasoning...deductive thinking...yes.  It seems that things always just work out for me.  Events happen and a good result follows.  For once, I would like to make a real active effort and have the good result blossom from that effort.  You understand?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 4, 2003)

The halfling passes from Midtown into Oldtown and finally makes his way to the Noble's Quarter.  He enters the grounds of an estate there (Number 10 on the map of Ptolus).  Asking around discretely, Krug and Verakka learn that the estate belongs to House Vladaam, one of the ten noble families with a hereditary seat on the city's ruling council.

_Some other places you've been recently: St. Gustov's (2), The Griffon (3), and The Grand Cathedral (5).  I've added a key to the map._


----------



## Krug (Apr 4, 2003)

"You think we should go in?" says Krug. "Sorta dangerous... and what we're risking it for? Perhaps we shuold find out a bit more about this House Vladaam."


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

Titus headed back to the tavern for some good drink, a safe night's rest, and his morning meditations.  He enjoyed the growing camaraderie between his friends and those newly arrived.  With a few well spent coins, Titus keeps the table full of food and drinks for his friends and himself.

"So, to properly plan the rest of my evening.  Are we heading back there at first light?"  Titus asked, hoping not to break the mood too much.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2003)

Verakka nods,'Aye, more info on this House is the best course. Good thing we still have some of that Gold to throw around, let us away to the local Guild and see what we may, eh my short and hairy friend?'


----------



## Krug (Apr 5, 2003)

Krug says yes to the lizardman's suggestion, and wonder about their sense of humour. "So you going to stay human the rest of the day?"


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2003)

'Well, it is a bit hard, getting the smell just...right. Verakka would rankle his nose in disgust, but a snort that passes for a laugh to passerbys is what comes out. The _human_ nods, he would stay looking this way for a bit at least <until the spell wears off, anyways>.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 7, 2003)

Verakka and Krug seek knowledge about House Vladaam at the local guild, but neither are experts in gathering information.

They learn that although the family officially has no political power under Imperial Law, the Ptolus council does recognize the houses to a degree.  And what they lack in political clout, they make up for in wealth.  Although they have their allies, House Vladaam generally does not enjoy the trust of the other houses.

In the morning they meet up with the others at their inn in Midtown.  Verakka brings along a new acquaintance, Dyrnas Firesight.

_Unless I hear differently, I will assume you are plunging back into the Banewarrens asap.  I'll delay if there is significant conversation._


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2003)

"So, what's the good word, everyone?" Titus asked.  "Is everyone all set to return to the warrens?  I've got one shop to stop at for supplies, then I'm ready to go."


----------



## Krug (Apr 7, 2003)

"Lets go then!" says Krug.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2003)

Verakka checks his gear, noting thathe is ready as well.
Dyrnas nods grimly, prepared to descend into the depths.

Dyrnas' Spells for today:
0: Mage hand, Detect Magic X2, Open/Close
1st:Magic Missile X2, Burning Hands,Mage Armor,Comprehend Languages<D>,
2nd: See Invisibility<D>, Melf's Acid Arrow X2, Invisibility.
3rd: Clairvoyance/Clairaudience,Fireball,Dispel Magic.

OoC:I made a slight adjustment to Dyrnas, I had not given him a 3rd level Divination Spell, so I took 600GP in scrolls/misc gear off and bought him clairvoyance/clairaudience for his spellbook.


----------



## perivas (Apr 8, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Lets go then!" says Krug. *




Morden nods in affirmation.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2003)

Fallon is ready and waiting. Was there any time to check in with the towns folk and see if there was any new strangness going on while we were in the warrens?


----------



## perivas (Apr 8, 2003)

"We best hurry.  With good luck and fair weather, we'll unravel the secrets of the 'warrens in no time."  Morden winks.  "And do it all, earnings riches and fabulous magicks to boot.  Last one there is the slimy, green gunk between the pinky toes of a fungal-ooze-eating swap basilisk!"  With those words, Morden takes off for the entrance at a hurried pace.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 8, 2003)

There have been more reports of chaos in the streets lately.  Either your former dark elf suspect is still about, or something else got free from the Banewarrens.  But you experience no troubles on your way back to the manor house which holds the tunnel into the depths.  There is no sign of the orc or any other guardian, and things appear to be the way they were when you came out yesterday.

_Any spells to cast before going in?_


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2003)

Verakka casts mage Armor on himself.
Dyrnas casts mage Armor on himself as well.


----------



## Keia (Apr 8, 2003)

Titus will offer Bull's Strength to Malikar and Cat's Grace to Krug.  He will cast Bulls' strength and Endurance on himself.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 8, 2003)

Malikar will draw both of his blades, practicing a few fighting stances and attacks while the spellcasters prepare themselves.

Thank you, Titus. Now then, shall we finish our exploration of this place?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2003)

Fallon takes his rightful place in the back on the ceiling.


----------



## Krug (Apr 9, 2003)

Krug thanks Titus for the _Cat's Grace_, though he wonders why he looks hungrily at rats after the spell is cast...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 9, 2003)

_Both Malikar and Titus gain 2 Str.  Krug gains 4 Dex.  Titus gains 4 Con._

You traverse the nearly mile-long tunnel to the entrance of the Banewarrens and enter the artificial vaults constructed long ago.  Suddenly, a tall, muscular creature with dark blue skin and wild black hair appears next to you!  It's glowing yellow eyes and long claws betray its sinister intent.  Its body and hair are dripping with cold water.

The creature strikes Verakka with its claw (10 damage), and the lizardman feels his limbs stiffen (paralysis).

_Actions, please._


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 9, 2003)

Cursing, Malikar steps towards the monstrosity [5 Foot step to D5], flashing them menacingly as he attacks. Most likely a ghoul or ghast, Malikar knew he would have little trouble dispatching such a beast, even without the aid of his companions. [+11/+11/+6 1d6+6]


----------



## perivas (Apr 9, 2003)

Morden unleashes a volley of arrows at the blue giant, provided that I am out of reach, or else I back up before doing so.


----------



## Krug (Apr 9, 2003)

Krug will fire his crossbow at the giant. "Where did this creature come from??"


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2003)

Verakka: Ack! The Lizardman helplessly struggles against the paralysis, to no avail.

Dyrnas is a different matter, however.
The Elf casts Magic Missile <3 missiles> at the creature.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2003)

Fallon uses his Djore of Body adjustment on the lizardman.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2003)

Titus casts Spikes on his darkwood Club (making it +2 to hit +6 to damage), then steps into Verraka's square to defend the helpless against this creature.  Titus will also try to ascertain whether the creature is undead or not.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 11, 2003)

_How's this for initiative: everyone in the party rolled 18 or above except Malikar, who rolls a 3 (which still beats the foe, who also rolled a 3)._

Krug's crossbow bolt sails between the beast and Verakka, as does Morden's arrow, once he backs up to avoid the creature's reach.

Dyrnas hits the creature with three magic missles (11 damage).  The creature uses his long arms to swipe at Titus as the cleric casts _spikes_, but misses.  Titus steps forward to protect Verakka.  The enemy does not appear to be undead, but Titus can't be sure.  Fallon cures Verakka using his dorje.

Finally, Malikar steps up beside the beast with flashing shortswords.  He chides himself as the first misses, but the other two attacks hit (21 damage).

The creature responds with a strike at Malikar before fading from view.

_I just realized that a body adjustment targets self, which means Fallon can't use his dorje to heal other people from this point on._


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2003)

OOC: Did it slowly fade from view, just disappear, go through the floor, etc? I'm just trying to figure out how screwed we are. Full Defense on my turn.

That creature had taken a beating. It certainly was no ghoul or ghast.  Is that undead? Can anyone see invisibility?  Malikar asks. He then focuses, trying to hear any sound, from the soft scrape of flesh against stone to the breathing or even cries of pain from the creature. Malikar raises both blades, crossing them in a defensive stance.


----------



## perivas (Apr 11, 2003)

"Hold!"  Morden yells out.  Then, a brief smile appears on Morden's lips followed by an arcane chant.  A 20' wide cloud of _glitterdust_ appears, centered near (i.e., B6) where the creature was.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 11, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry I can't believe I didn't check on that myself.]

Fallon will detect Psionics. If he sees the creature again he will try to Brain Lock it.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2003)

Verakka shakes off the Spell and immediately casts Detect magic, trying to get a read on the creature.

Sletha <who has the Scent feat> will try to smell the Foe

Dyrnas will stay at the ready, casting a Melf's Acid Arrow if the creature appears again.


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2003)

Titus will hold his initiative on Morden's call and wait for the results of his spell.  If there are no results, Titus will listen for the whereabouts of the (possibly) invisible foe.  If it is there, Titus will attack the creature with his club.


----------



## Krug (Apr 11, 2003)

Krug readies his crossbow for another shot. He sniffs the air, trying to figure out if the creature is still around.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 14, 2003)

The creature faded from view.  Morden's glitterdust fills the air for a moment, but falls to the ground unobstructed.  Malikar and Titus are unable to hear anything that indicates the creature's presence.  Fallon's divination does not pick up any trace of psionics.  Krug and Sletha can smell where the creature was, but not where it is.  All that remains is a puddle of water on the ground.  Verakka is still paralyzed.


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2003)

"Cover me, I'm going to check on Verraka," Titus said.  He started checking Verraka medically, trying to determine the cause of the paralysis and whether it was short term or long term.  He will provide any treatment he can from what he has available.

_What terrible luck.  I would hate to have to leave again so soon to heal Verraka up after we've just arrived._

"If we need to take him to get healed, I'll take him back and the rest of you can continue withthe exploration.  I'll give Malikar the Wand of curing - he should be able to use it." Titus offered.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2003)

Bah. Verakka's pretty tough. I've seem him shake off worse than this before. Besides, nearly all paralysis is temporary. Still, Malikar steps beside Titus as he examines Verakka, blades at the ready in case the mysterious marauder returns to continue his attack. What was that thing, Malikar wonders? And where did it go? He heard stories of spiders that could jump to different planes? Was it similar to that?


----------



## Krug (Apr 14, 2003)

Krug steps up his caution. "It'll be back again," he says. "We best be careful. Perhaps we should think about how to stop it to make sure it dont disappear like it just did next time it comes."


----------



## perivas (Apr 15, 2003)

Morden ponders the situation....  _An illusion, perhaps?_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 15, 2003)

"Let us just keep moving. This place gives me the whillies." Fallon whines from the ceiling. "Besides all I smell is Malikar's B.O." He says with a wry smile.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 15, 2003)

Verakka recovers in a few minutes.  No further traces of the creature are found.  Proceeding on into the chamber with the great device, you see Kalerecent keeping vigil near the huge enchanted door.

"Tis good to see you, friends.  I thought I heard something in the corridor.  There are many strange noises in this place, more than I would expect from a thousand-year old prison."


----------



## Krug (Apr 15, 2003)

Krug says "Well met... anything else? Will you join us within?"


----------



## Uriel (Apr 15, 2003)

Verakka thanks all of his companions for watching over him with a smile <disarming though that may e, fangs and all..>.
Movingto the Door, he addresses Kalerecent 'Are you now the 'Knight of the Door', friend, or will you join us in setting this place to sleep once more?' 

Dyrnas moves forward, getting a better look at the door.
OoC:Arcane Knowledge and/or Spellcraft to determine what Magics are upon the Door.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 15, 2003)

Fallon will use Detect Psionics on the door and the area around the door.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 15, 2003)

Fallon's pathetic tomfoolery wasn't even worthy of a comment by Malikar. Ignoring the small, high-pitched halfling, Malikar steps forwards towards the eldritch door.

There is no time like the present. Perhaps Dynas or Morden could recite the scroll. I would propose Dynas, given his skill with divinations. Also, Morden's Magic Missiles could help guard the diviner better.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 16, 2003)

Dyrnas will step up,lowering his grey-green hood and showing his face <which is obscurred by the hood for the most part>. 'I will recite the Scroll.'


----------



## Keia (Apr 16, 2003)

Titus will keep lookout in the other direction (away from the door) still leery of quickly appearing blue giants.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 17, 2003)

The casting of _legend lore_ is a time-consuming process, and thirty minutes pass before Dyrnas is finished.  

Dyrnas learns that the door which Kalerecent guards was know as a Sealed Door, and that it is completely impervious to physical blows and all spells short of a _wish_ or _miracle_.  Even spells of this magnitude will only unseal the door very briefly.  The walls surrounding each section of the Banewarrens are even stronger than the Sealed Doors.

The spell also reveals that there is an ancient key which will open a Sealed Door more permanently.  The key lies in the city above.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2003)

Dyrnas shares the information with the group, making sure to give every detail, especialy about the Key in the city above.
Boggled by the magnitutde of such magics, the elf then leans against a wall, silently contemplating what Evils may await within.

Verakka steps forward, addressing the group 'Well, fellows, what now? These Monsters obviously have us beat on the Magic, if they have Wish or miracles..do we tear the whole of Ptolus apart to find a Key?' Obviously frustrated, the Lizardman falls into silence, taking up a position next to his newly acquired Cohort.
Sletha can be seen nearby, looking for mice.


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2003)

Titus checks to make suret he door is actually closed.  If it isn't closed, he'll open it partially.

More than likely though, the door is closed.  Then, Titus suggested, "Well, I believe we should inform those who are paying our wage, what we have learnedf romt he legend lore spell.  Unles sof course, there are some passages and paths we have explored which might lead to another was in."


----------



## perivas (Apr 17, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *...Titus suggested, "Well, I believe we should inform those who are paying our wage, what we have learnedf romt he legend lore spell.  Unles sof course, there are some passages and paths we have explored which might lead to another was in." *




"An excellent idea, my friend.  Let's take this opportunity to see if there are other immediate evils about", Morden adds.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 18, 2003)

Of course. Someone creates a heavily warded door that can only be opened with the most powerful of divine magics, but then they create another entrance that's just locked.  Malikar comments sarcastically. 

Still, we should explore the remainder of these passages. We may learn more of this place, or perhaps even encounter our previous rivals. Our prescence probably drove them off, but they will be back...and in greater numbers. Perhaps we should set an ambush for them while we contact the Church and attempt to learn of the location of this key.


----------



## Krug (Apr 18, 2003)

Krug looks around for secret passages and such, or anything that might be interesting.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 19, 2003)

Verakka nods his acquiescence. He votes to explore the Banewarrens some more for now.
Moving off, he begins searching for Hidden Doors as well <along with Krug>.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 19, 2003)

"I think I'm basicly useless here but if your allow me tio stay I can help some what. Undead are not effected by most of my powerful Psi tallents." Fallon says. He will search the ceiling and high up on the walls for any switches.


----------



## Krug (Apr 24, 2003)

"Are we still searching?" asks Krug.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 24, 2003)

Malikar turns to Fallon, scowling. There you go again, claiming your weakness. Humility is a virtue, my friend, but aren't your complaints a little excessive. As you well know, more than undead lurks here. If lucky, we may encounter the group we previously avoided, and I do not recall your weakness against the claw-digger.

Are all halflings like this, Malikar wonders. He could tell why Hendel hated the creatures, if Fallon was any representative. A powerful master of the mind who could disable iron-hearted men through sheer force of will, and he claimed weakness.


----------



## perivas (Apr 24, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Malikar turns to Fallon, scowling. There you go again, claiming your weakness. Humility is a virtue, my friend, but aren't your complaints a little excessive. As you well know, more than undead lurks here. If lucky, we may encounter the group we previously avoided, and I do not recall your weakness against the claw-digger.*




"Do not be too harsh on Fallon.  Not all of us can possess the strength of character of holy paladins."  Though he seems to be trying for a stoic expression, a smile breaks out on Morden's lips at the end of his comment.


----------



## Keia (Apr 24, 2003)

"Yes, we're still searching outside the door," Titus replied.  "The Banewarrens are quite big and there could be another way that the bone ringed ones could have taken.  They did have access to a wide variety of individuals, including the ones we've already defeated."

Titus continues to keep on the lookout for the blue skinned one that disappeared.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 25, 2003)

Malikar starts shaving with his sword again, cutting the bristles with the magically sharp blade slowly and carefully. If a mere umber hulk or similar creature could pierce the Banewarrens, they would not have stood as long as they did. Shapechanging magics and not exaclty rare, you know. Malikar pauses while rubbing his gloved hand over his cheek.

What strength of character is there in knowing one's worth? Fallon is merely surrendering to humanity's greatest fear. Our greatest fear is not that we are weak, but that we are powerful beyond measure and that we can make a difference in the world.* Malikar smiled, pleased at his speech. It was definitely worth remembering.

*(OOC)This line is stolen without shame from Nelson Mandela's inauguration speech.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 26, 2003)

The door remains closed and secure, so Krug and Verakka examine the other exits from the room.

The northwest passage leads to the room in which Kalerecent took shelter.

The northeast passage leads to another chamber.  A number of curved brass plates lie about the floor.  Tools of all sorts surround a toppled (and probably rotten) work table in the middle of the room.  The materials look similar to those which make up the strange device in the great hall.

The southeast passage still shows traces a lamia's footprints.  There is a doorway just south of the great hall, but the corridor also twists to the east and then goes south again.  The corridor becomes a long hall, 20 feet wide, that ends in a T-intersection.  The left and right branches form a narrower hall filled with steel doors, some of which hang open.  Before the intersection another door leads to the west and a hallway leads to the east (back to the room with the giant metal vat where you fought the vermin wights).

Examining the steel doors in the southern hallway, you discover rooms of all shapes and sizes.  It appears that only two of them were ever used.  

In the first a long metal box, not unlike a lidless coffin, sits propped upon a stand at a 45 degree angle.  An inset amethyst marks each of its four corners.  The inside of the box has six pairs of leather straps arranged in a fashion that suggests that something, or more likely someone, was confined within.

The other conspicuous cell lies behind an enruned door.  Within, it is extremely cold - almost freezing.  Water covers the floor in the room and the hall near the door.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2003)

Verakka moves to the Lamia's footprints <Track>, trying to get an idea of where they lead.


----------



## Krug (Apr 27, 2003)

Krug follows behind, his crossbow ready. He'll check for traps. He wonders about the coffin and what was confined within.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 29, 2003)

The lamia's tracks lead to west-facing door in the corridor.  Stepping inside, you see a room dominated by a 20-foot-square pit.  Four thick, rust-covered iron chains hang down into the pit.  They are attached to the walls on either side with heavy bolts.

Suddenly there is a roar from the pit.  A huge humanoid figure appears, climbing the chains on your side of the pit.  His muscular figure is sky blue.  His hair is brass, and his eyes are iridescent blue.  His clothes are finely cut, and a gargantuan morningstar rests on his hip.

It takes but a second to notice these details.  It takes less than a second to realize that the figure, whatever he is, is angry.  Really angry.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 30, 2003)

A giant? Malikar steps back, momentarily startled. Then, he smiles, showing no fear. What was a giant doing here in the first place? How could it fit? And why was it near a lamia of some sort? Malikar was familiar with the tales of such creatures, and knew a few of their tricks.

Malikar charges forward, hoping that his analysis was correct, ignoring the giant and moving forwards to look into, and possibly jump into, the pit.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 30, 2003)

Fallon seeing a foe he can do something about will brain lock the foe.


----------



## Krug (Apr 30, 2003)

Krug will fire a bolt at the giant, taking a 5' step back.
_That paladin is nuts!_ thinks Krug to himself.


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2003)

Titus stepped back 5' (hopefully out of the reach of the large blue-skinned one and cast _Bless_ on the party.  Titus called to Malikar, "Whoa, Malikar, we need you in one piece there."

_Another blue skinned giant creature - what by the light is going on?_ Titus asks himself.


----------



## perivas (Apr 30, 2003)

Morden unleashes a flurry of three magic missiles at the angry creature.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 30, 2003)

Verakka will Charge the Giant, attempting to Flank him 
<gaining a Sneak, if possible>


Dyrnas will cast Melf's Acid Arrow at the Giant.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 4, 2003)

Malikar's brave manuever is supremely sucessful.  Stepping forward and peering into the pit, he disbelieves the giant and sees a lamia instead, preparing to throw a bottle of some kind.  The pit is 20 feet deep and 20 feet square.

His action gives the others will enough to see through the illusion as well.  Krug's bolt sails over its shoulder, but Dyrnas' acid arrow hits it in the chest (4 damage).  Verakka and Malikar prepare to leap, but Fallon's manifestation immobilizes the creature.

Morden and Titus hold their spells, as the threat appears neutralized.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 4, 2003)

"Woo Hoo! Tagged me a Lamia! OK guys Kill it before it gets to me." Fallon yelps backing as far away as he can to the impending bloodshed. (he just bought this outfit after all.)


----------



## Uriel (May 4, 2003)

Verakka looks back and says 'Perhaps we should interrogate the Thing.'


----------



## perivas (May 4, 2003)

"Very impressive, Malikar!  Your skills are almost as great as your dedication.  If I were a bard, a long bawdy ballad would be spun for this tale."  Morden laughs at the end of his statement.


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2003)

Titus shakes his head, blue giants still dancing in the shadows. "I'm sure it will be as forthcoming as the female orc.  Perhaps we return it to the church for questioning.  They have much better tools than I to deal with finding information from it."


----------



## Hammerhead (May 4, 2003)

Well, we were tracking a lamia. More importantly, there were two possibilities: it was an illusion, or it was real. If it was real, we would all be dead. Therefore, I had to believe otherwise. Malikar then retrieves some rope from his pack and starts tying the creature up. [Use Rope +3]


----------



## Krug (May 5, 2003)

"IMpressive," says Krug. He checks to see what the Lamia has and divests it of all its items.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 6, 2003)

Apart from the strange bottle held in her hands, the lamia also has a pouch with 232gp.  She also wears a bone ring which appears unremovable.  

The lamia appears securely bound by the rope, but getting her out of the pit would require some doing (the canine lower torso appears heavy).

Verakka scouts the north side of the pit.  A door leads back to the great chamber, but a hallway leads west to a another chamber (the only unexplored area outside the sealed door).  A twelve-foot-tall statue of a helmed warrior, made of interlocking metal plates, stands like a vigilant guard in this chamber.


----------



## perivas (May 6, 2003)

Morden looks over the vigilant guardian and makes a suggestion.  "Let's leave the guardian alone.  I suspect that it is admirably performing its intended duty.  Let us spend more efforts questioning the lamia instead."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 6, 2003)

"What ever happened to Killing the hellbeast?" Fallon says not getting anywhere near it. "My power will not hold her much longer. We need to kill her now."


----------



## Hammerhead (May 6, 2003)

Good work, friend. However, we wish to interrogate her and learn more of this plot. Also, we wish to avoid if possible the killing of intelligent creatures, even ones as vile and corrupt as the lamia. She would be foolish to try to attack us when restrained and surrounded.

Had his judgement of Fallon been correct? His advice seemed questionable, at the least. Perhaps he was merely afraid of the powers of such a beast as the Lamia, Malikar reflects.


----------



## Krug (May 6, 2003)

"Yes I agree. We still need her for questioning. And to kill a defenceless foe..." says Krug. He continues to examine for traps.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 7, 2003)

"As you will. I'll attempt to hold her as long as I can but I really am not in the mood to be clawed to death today. I'm a lover not a fighter." Fallon says and keeps a sharp eye out for any signs that the Lamia is 'waking up'.


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

Verakka speaks up 'If we can Question the Monster, so be it. I have no Qualms about killing the thing otherwise, as I view thisngs practically, not with a sense of 'Right and Wrong.' 
Verakka clucked his tongue in wonder at the naive attitudes of some of his associates. A Lamia was a Vile thing, sucking the life from babes and any other defenseless creatures that it could catch. Death was the sensible thing for it.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 8, 2003)

Malikar tries to restrain himself from further comments; the creature's life had been saved, for the moment anyway. But who was he to preach from some heavenly pulpit about right and wrong? He had certainly made some mistakes, like the time when he lost his temper with his mother and traded angry words with her. 

Malikar reaches down to put a hand on Fallon's shoulder.  I see you as both, friend. A hero, one who fights to protect what he loves. We can learn much from this creature, it is restrained physically, and perhaps we could at least try to turn it from the evil path.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 8, 2003)

Fallon looks at Malikar and sighs, "Your naiveté will get you killed if you really think there is some good inside that beast." Fallon will not get close to it, even if forced.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 8, 2003)

Krug finds no further traps in this part of the Banewarrens.  The lamia regains her senses before long, but puts up little struggle when she realizes that she is captive.  You notice she has several injuries (probably from the fight with Kalerecent).

You learn that the lamia's name is Derimach.  She admits that she and her companions have an interest in the Banewarrens, but she refuses to say more about it.  She also confesses to opening the doors to the south, releasing a drow elf and opening the door to a enchanted block of ice.

Leaving the guardian in the next chamber undisturbed, you have completed your survey of this part of the Banewarrens.  After hoisting the lamia out of the pit, you return to the entrance and prepare to make your way back through the tunnel.

Despite your normal awareness of your surroundings, you are surprised when a second lamia and a minotaur come charging out of the tunnel entrance, leaping to the attack.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 8, 2003)

Fallon will use mind blast hopeing to catch both of them in the area of effect.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 8, 2003)

Malikar's blades spring to his hands without reaction, forming into the orcish scissor stance even as divine energy flows through him, causing his swords to glow faintly with a white nimbus of light. My thanks. You saved us the trouble of hunting you down.Malikar taunts with an arrogant sneer plastered on his face. He waits for his foes to close within reach so that he may attack without relent.

_Wasn't there another one somewhere?_ he wonders briefly before he strikes.

OOC: Delay until opponent comes within ten feet, then Quickdraw both swords, activate Divine Might, then attack at +11/+11/+6 at 1d6+10 each.


----------



## perivas (May 8, 2003)

Morden makes his best judgment in an attempt to catch both of them in a fireball.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 13, 2003)

_Still waiting to see Krug and Fallon in the character thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=46939  Thanks!_ 

Fallon acts quickly again, covering the tunnel opening with a blast of mental energy.  The lamia is stunned, as are the four goblin archers which appeared behind him.  The minotaur continues his charge.  Morden's fireball follows shortly thereafter, incinerating the goblins and severely hurting the lamia (29 damage), although the minotaur avoids the worst of the blast (14 damage).

The minotaur charges Verakka, who begins fighting defensively.  Malikar responds with a flash of blades, hitting twice (24 damage).  The minotaur strikes the lizard with his huge greatsword (23 damage), but misses with his horns.  You notice that he is moving incredibly fast.

Titus and Krug guard the captive female lamia, assuming that she might look to make an escape during the fight.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 13, 2003)

OOC: Fallon added.

Fallon will attack from the ceiling attempting to aid Verakka. "take that you horny beast." (Fallon needs to suceed in a touch attack dealing no damage but it gives Verakka a combat advantage for flanking and the bonus for the aid.


----------



## Uriel (May 13, 2003)

OoC:Ouch!

IC: Verakka will hit the Minotaur with both Blades.

Sletha will attempt to bite the Minotaur as Verakka strikes <Sletha is in Verakka's Satchel>

Dyrnas will cast a Lightning Bolt at the Minotaur, this from a Scroll.
<5th level Caster>


----------



## Krug (May 13, 2003)

Krug will fire his crossbow at the Lamia. "Die you beast!"


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

Titus will invoke divine might and strike for subdual on the bound lamia, hoping to knock it out so that he can assist in the combat.  

Damage is 1d6 +16 (+5 Str +6 Spell (Spikes) + 5 Divine Might)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 17, 2003)

_Thanks for adding Fallon and Krug to the character thread, but feel free to up them to 6th level.  You deserve it!_ 

Fallon distracts the minotaur momentarily from his ceiling perch, allowing Verakka to score with both blades (21 damage).  Malikar adds two strikes from his shortswords, dropping the huge brute (26 damage).

Krug hits the stunned lamia with a crossbow bolt (7 damage), but the bound lamia shies away from Titus' lazy strike (rolled a 1).

_The only remaining foes are your captive lamia and lamia which is stunned for nine rounds, so I'm assuming Dyrnas holds his lightning bolt.  Combat is effectively over.  Do you kill the other lamia or take a second captive?_ 

The stunned lamia appears to wearing fine bracers and two rings (one bone, one metal).  He is also carrying several potions.  The dead minotaur has a huge masterwork greatsword and a single potion.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 17, 2003)

Fallon uses detect Psionics to see if any of the loot is enchanted


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2003)

_Sometimes things are meant to be,_ thought Titus as he reflected on his assault on the bound lamia.  "Well,  I'm open to suggestions.  Two is perhaps more than we need, but maybe one can verify the stories of another.  Should we take both of them to the Church?  At the very least, let's bind the other and remove any items the two lamia's, and the minotaur for that matter, may have."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 17, 2003)

"Ohhh Noooo! I've been good about leaving the one still alive but these things are dangerous. They aren't here to help humanoidkind. If someone else doesn't kill the new one than I will." Fallon pulls out his sickle and approaches the stunned Lamia. "I will not have innocents harmed by my inaction."


----------



## Uriel (May 17, 2003)

Verakka casts _Detect Magic on the fallen foes, trying to get a read <School> from the Potion and any other items that radiate._ 
Dyrnas will keep an eye out for other Foes.


----------



## Krug (May 17, 2003)

_OOOH 6th level. _

Krug stops Fallon. "Hold... we cannot just slay it. That would be... not right," says the dwarf. He binds the stunned Lamia with his rope. 

He also looks through the potions.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 17, 2003)

"Krug. What's not right is letting these evil things live to harm anymore innocent lives. A few of you thought I was a coward but I at least understand when something needs to be done and has the will to do it." Fallon reaches out to the first Lamia's mind and brings to bear a new manifestation (6th level!) Charm Monster.


----------



## perivas (May 17, 2003)

Morden offers his opinion on the matter of the two lamias.  "Although I agree with Fallon that the creatures were born of evil to do evil, I must point out that the nature of redemption as in the case of lamias is a topic best left to the discussions of theologians, contemplatives and practicing priests.  We, laymen warriors of the Church, ", nodding toward Malikar at this point, "cannot offer a sufficiently educated opinion on this matter.  We do oppose slaying the lamias now though, unless so condoned by the proper authorities.  Do you agree Malikar?"


----------



## Uriel (May 18, 2003)

Snuffing and extendig his dewlap a few times <Lizardman equivalent of a 'Psht! noise of disgust>, Verakka speaks up loudly.
'We cannot play at Prison Warden in this. Pragmatic and with purpose, I say we be. There is greater Evil than killing "Defenseless Lamias", and the Banewarrens wait not for any Moral quandries. Other things are at work, sentient things waking? I know not, but unless we have way of Interrogating in worthwhile manner, kill them I say.' As if to accentuate his point, Verakka moves to the Minotaur and plunges his bastard sword deep into the Thing's chest, turning his blade, making sure to rupture it's heart.

While such a barbaric display is not to his mind, Dyrnas stays quiet as to the actions of his Boss.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 18, 2003)

Seeing the Lizardman thrust his sword into the Minotaur like that Makes Fallon blanch and cover his mouth like he may throw-up.


----------



## perivas (May 18, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Verakka speaks up loudly.  'There is greater Evil than killing "Defenseless Lamias", and the Banewarrens wait not for any Moral quandries.'*




Morden replies, "Some of us seek more than to follow the path of lesser evils.  Rather we seek to performs deeds of righteousness and charity.  Your brutal action is best left in the realms of the pagan savages, from where you came."  Morden's eyes narrow and his posture takes a more militant tone, when Verakka plunges his bastard sword into the wounded minotaur.

His eyes then close as he concentrates to sense the taint upon the lamias.  With eyes closed, he speaks to them, "Speak true your words, foul beasts.  What do you plan to do with yourselves should we not have intercepted you?"  His eyes open and he awaits their response, sensing what vile motive they may be trying to conceal.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 19, 2003)

The greatsword, the bracers, the rings, and the potions are all magical _(+2 bracers of armor, +1 ring of protection, +1 huge greatsword, potions of bull's strength, wisdom, cure serious wounds, cure moderate wounds x2)_.  The bone rings on the the minotaur and goblins come off, but the bone ring on the stunned lamia seems fused to the creature.

When the stunned lamia recovers, the two lamias begin bickering with one another.  You gather that they call themselves the "Grailquest Team", and that the stunned lamia became the leader after the green hag passed beyond the Sealed Door.  He expresses anger at the other lamia's failure to kill Kalerecent, but she chides him on his inability to kill all of you.  You also here the word "Quaan" mentioned once or twice.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 19, 2003)

[OOC: did you roll for Fallon's Charm Monster?]
"So tell me who or what is Quaan?" The halfling says keeping very close to the lizardman.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 19, 2003)

_Charm Monster was not successful._ 

The lamias look on Fallon with seething anger, as his abilities made both of them captive.  They do not answer his question.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 20, 2003)

_Exercising DM fiat.  Fast forward mode, engage!_

After looting the magical gear carried by the Grailquest Team and securely binding the lamias, you return to the long tunnel beneath the city.  Each time you pass through the trek seems a little less oppressive, although the dangerous nature of your prisoners keeps you on your toes this time.

Emerging from the manor house, you begin to make your way to the Grand Cathedral.  You soon encounter a group of city guards.  You explain your purpose, and they help clear the road ahead.

When you reach the cathedral the lamias are taken into custody by members of the Order of the Dawn.  One of their officers, a female human paladin named Sharah Nestor, promises to watch them closely.

Brother Heth and Sister Mara find you immediately thereafter.  "What did you learn of the door?  Are the evils in the Banewarrens safe from further tampering?" the muscular middle-aged priest asks.

_Here is what Dyrnas learned from using legend lore:

The door which Kalerecent guards was know as a Sealed Door, and that it is completely impervious to physical blows and all spells short of a wish or miracle. Even spells of this magnitude will only unseal the door very briefly. The walls surrounding each section of the Banewarrens are even stronger than the Sealed Doors.

The spell also reveals that there is an ancient key which will open a Sealed Door more permanently. The key lies in the city above._


----------



## Krug (May 20, 2003)

"Well it seems we have to look for the key then," says Krug. "I'd keep those lamias under lock and key if I were you," he says to the city guardians.


----------



## perivas (May 20, 2003)

"But how would we look for a key that we know nothing of.  Does it even look like a key, or is it only a figurative description of its purpose?  Perhaps there is a sage with such knowledge as to aid us in our quest....or at the very least, point us in the correct direction with some level of confidence."  Morden looks at the others to see if they know of any such sage.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 23, 2003)

Fallon knows of a knowledgeable human loremaster named Ishara Jare living in the Rivergate district.


----------



## perivas (May 23, 2003)

"It appears that Ishare Jare is the best lead that we have so far.  Let us pursue it, barring any objections from the others."  Morden looks about for objections.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 23, 2003)

_Fast forward mode, engage!_

Ishara Jare lives in a fairly simple dwelling, filled with books and scrolls from floor to ceiling.  She is middle-aged and pleasant, but quiet.  She has a gentle, soft-spoken manner and seems exceedingly intelligent and well-informed.  Her assistant, a short, fat man named Vesto Kama, fetches books or papers when she needs to reference something.  Otherwise, he serves beverages and edibles while you consult with the loremaster.

Ishara listens to your questions, occasionally writing notes to herself.  Eventually she asks you for two days to do some research.  She has some ideas but wants to confirm her suspicions with facts.  She will need 120 gp to cover her expenses and time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 23, 2003)

Fallon looks at her and says "Please, accept these 220 gold pieces for your help and for the honor of seeing you again." Fallon kisses her hand winks at her and after saying goodbye to Vesto he leaves with the others. He turns to Malikar and says "Knowledge is the most beautiful thing on the plains, And a Knowledgable woman even more so."


----------



## Uriel (May 23, 2003)

OoC:Sory for the delay, my HD blew up Sat.

IC: Verakka turns to Dyrnas,as king the Diviner if he has any further Knowledge of this Key.

The Elf turns to the Lady and offers his aid 'Madam, if I may be of service, I am a Diviner myself, and I would be glad and honored to help in any manner possible as to your research.'


----------



## perivas (May 24, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Knowledge is the most beautiful thing on the plains, And a Knowledgable woman even more so." *




Morden almost chokes to death on the cookie which he had in the brief instant before popped into his mouth.  If not for the quick action of Malikar, he certainly would have died on the spot!  He thanks Malikar for his aid and for the rest of the day does a poor job containing the enormous smirk on his face whenever he looks upon Fallon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 24, 2003)

Through out the rest of the day Fallon will look at Morden and say "What?" LOL


----------



## Hammerhead (May 24, 2003)

OOC: My internet was down for the past week and a half or so, and I regret that I was unable to post. Sorry. With luck, further misfortunes won't occur.

Malikar appreciates Morden's backing regarding the fate of the two lamias. Too often were misdeeds disguised as the choice between two evils.

Malikar did not appreciate Fallon's actions towards the loremaster. Ishara Jae was a skilled professional and did not need to be overcompensated for her work. In fact, she may have been insulted.

Oh well. Too much divisiveness had been in the group of late. Malikar well understood Fallon and Verakka's intentions to kill the dangerous lamias. Morden's insult towards the honorable lizardman was uncalled for and ultimately dangerous towards the group as a whole. Malikar didn't intend for the heroes of the Banewarrens to break apart because of two rivalling good intentions. Such actions could cause their quest to fail, to the doom of all.

Well, we accomplished the Church's mission. What's next to do? First, I say we head towards a bar. A friendly drink at the local tavern could restore tempers in the group, and be pleasant as well.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 26, 2003)

Ishara thanks Dyrnas for his offer of help, but says she prefers to work alone.  Dyrnas himself does not know any useful information.

After a much-need drink at the local tavern and several days wait, you return to Ishara Jare.  She tells you the following:

The Banewarrens was said to be sealed with the highest level of spells.  If the lore of such spells still exists, it is probably locked up in the Banewarrens or in Jabel Shammar, the fortress atop the Spire.

Even the walls are enchanted and laced with exotic materials that make them virtually impregnable.  Certain doors of the Banewarrens are sealed with extravagantly powerful spells that only a special key can open.

The key which allows passage through the Sealed Door you encountered is rumored to be in the possession of House Vladaam.

Ishara confirms the information Krug and Verakka gathered about House Vladaam.  She also tells you that there is reason to believe that House Vladaam funds criminal activities ranging from extortion to assassination to slave smuggling.  If they learn the value of the key, they may use it for their own evil purposes.


----------



## perivas (May 26, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *The key which allows passage through the Sealed Door you encountered is rumored to be in the possession of House Vladaam.*




"Just great!  She might as well have thrown in a legion of demons and devils to defend the thing!  It seems quite an impossible task to retrieve it.  And just what are we supposed to do?  Knock on the front door and ask for it?  I think we're really back to square one."  Morden's whines and complains seem to have died down for the moment.


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2003)

"Well, I suppose we should tell the chruch what we've learned.  Perhaps they have a means to recover the key that we do not, Titus offered.  "Also, if that doesn't work, didn't Jevicca Norr of the Inverted Pyramid ask us to explore the Banes and return to her with info.  Wasn't the Inverted Pyramid a wizardly organization - they may have the resources to help recover the key.  I think this may be a source of money and information as yet un-tapped."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 26, 2003)

"Good idea. get the wizards involved." Fallon says, "They are always known for their honesty and incorruptible natures. Why don't we get the thieve's guild in on it as well."
"Sorry that was out of line even for me. I'm just thinking that they obviously don't know they have the key. We should find out what it is and try to buy it from them. It may not even look like a key. It could be anything." He says sitting nursing a glass of wine.


----------



## Krug (May 26, 2003)

Krug agrees with Titus. "A key that is not a key... this doesn't get any easier."


----------



## Hammerhead (May 27, 2003)

That's not fair, Fallon. Wizards are just as likely to be corrupted as anyone else. Probably less, due to the discipline and study required by a hopeful wizard. We are also working for the Inverted Pyramid, and owe them some information. Malikar takes a sip of some mead, then continues, a smile on his face.

Regarding the key, I know that certain magical spells can locate objects, correct Titus? Would it not be a simple matter to sneak somehow into House Vladaam's estate and st-. Malikar pauses, takes another sip, and corrects himself. And liberate the key from them. Such a device in their hands would end in the doom of all. We should also look for oppurtunities to bri...no, to gather information from the servants of House Vladaam. Given the wicked masters they serve, they likely hate their employers. Do we have a plan? Gather information about the House, perhaps acquire a map, and then infiltrate the estate?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 27, 2003)

"Well I'm your man for gathering Information. I get right on that." Fallon says.


----------



## Uriel (May 27, 2003)

Listening to the various suggestions, Verakka has to agree that trying to get more information on House Vladdam is the most logical course.
Besides, Dyrnas was a Diviner,perhaps he could get a _Read_ on the Key.

Speaking up, the Lizardman adds 'As well as Fallon's formidible abilities of the Mind, Krug and I seemed to have some success before, perhaps we can do a bit of sneaking and infiltrating with regards to House Vladdam.' 
Dyrnas looks up from his Spellbooks and the notations he had been making
I could augment the endeavor with  some Magical Enhancement.'


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 29, 2003)

Ishara Jare makes a final suggestion before you leave.  "If you plan on acquiring the key by stealth, you may seek the services of Nicalon Regelis of the Knights of the Chord.  He is an outspoken enemy of Vladaam, and he knows a lot about them: rumor has it he worked for the family at one point.

Titus and Malikar know the Knights of the Chord are a small knightly order dedicated to upholding freedom and protecting the innocent.  They all have mastered, to some degree, the art of drawing power from music and song.  While many have at one time been bards, they are no longer minstrels.  The knights are a martial order and focus heavily on combat skills.  They own a small keep in Oldtown called the Jodan Templehall, which serves as an informal temple to Jode, goddess of music, as well as the order's headquarters.


----------



## perivas (May 29, 2003)

"Lovers of music and protectors of the innocent?  These are the people who appeal most to my heart.  I volunteer to go speak with them on our behalf, provided that there are no objections of course.  Let's split up and meet back at the inn tonight and see what we have learned.  Sound good?"  Morden looks to the others for signs of affirmative acknowledgement.


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

"Very well, since I suggested it, I will go and update Jevvica Norr of the Inverted Pyramid and she was aid she may be.  Malikar, do you want to accompany me there?  Or anyone else for that matter.  No reason we should travel in pairs considering the number of places to go," Titus asked.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 29, 2003)

"I'll go with Verakka to the villens estate. Perhaps they will have tea." Fallon quips and goes to stand next to the Lizardman. Fallon smiles up at Him/her/it and waves.


----------



## Krug (May 29, 2003)

"At the inn? Fine by me!" Krug then goes off looking for a tavern and keeping an ear to the ground about going-ons about town. He'll spent his time at the taverns, gathering information, of course.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 29, 2003)

_Knights of the Chord? Heroes? In my experience, they are nothing more than dangerous meddlesome rogues. _Malikar remembers his dwarven mentor Hendel maligning bards as worthless layabouts; Malikar didn't exactly share those views. He appreciated an entertaining performance as much as the next man, and recognized their skills at manipulation and song. Still, their attitudes towards life were dangerous and irresponsible, and their use in any adventuring group was likely to be less than stellar. 

_ Still, Morden apparently respected them, and an ally to aid in the infiltration of House Vladaam would be useful. Was what he proposed doing, was it stealing? Was it wrong? Bargaining with Vladaam would be unlikely to work, and one certainly couldn't invade it by force. Perhaps I could visit the Church of Lothian and talk with a knowledgable priest to consult about the morality of my plan.

But should Morden go to the Knights alone? Perhaps I should go along as well to make sure nothing ill-advised happens._

 I'll go with Morden to meet with these Knights of the Chord. A meeting with a possible ally will be more demanding than a simple report of information. Also, I need to stop by with the Church alone.


----------



## perivas (May 30, 2003)

Morden speaks directly at Malikar, "I see a bit of distress in your words, Malikar.  Just remember that deeds thought is not the same deeds acted.  The role of the holy warrior is often a lonely one.  Remember that methods are only as important as the cause."

...and then to the others, "We're off."


----------



## Uriel (May 30, 2003)

Verakka looks down at the Halfling, it was a resourceful creature, to be sure. A worthy skulking companion, he decided.
'Well, let us be off then, little Warm-Blood.'


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 6, 2003)

Titus makes his way to the Ghostly Minstrel.  The inn has both a dining room and a taproom or great size.  Dozens of patrons are present, despite the early hour, feasting on venison, pork loins and sage, beefsteak and gravy, and more.

After asking around, Titus learns that Jevicca Norr usually comes in late in the evening.  He passes the time until she does arrive, glad in green as before.

-----------------------------

Malikar and Morden make their way to the Jodan Templehall.  One of the squires informs them that Nicalon Regelis is not present, but they are welcome to leave a message. 

After returning to the their rooms, they receive a message in return.  Nicalon requests a meeting at a tavern in Midtown called the Griffon.

When they arrive at the Griffon, they are introduced to a tall, thin, dark-skinned man.  His manner is courteous and straightforward.

------------------------------

Krug relaxes at the inn, enjoying a drink or two before setting off to gather information.  He is quite surprised when a courier arrives with a message addressed to himself and the other party members.  It is from a man named Danneth Sonnell at Mahdoth's Asylum.  It seems that an inmate has been asking for the party.

-------------------------------

Verakka and Fallon conduct an investigation of the Vladaam estate.  It is roughly square, 500 feet by 400 feet in area.  The walls around the grounds are 12 feet high and made of large blocks of stone.  The single set of gates leading into the grounds is made of iron bars.  The yard inside is one of rolling hills covered by a well-manicured lawn.  Trees and shrubs are common; large, thick patches of them cover much of the grounds.

There are four buildings on the estate in addition to the manor itself: a guard house, a stable, a kennel, and an outbuilding in the east corner.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 6, 2003)

Fallon, peeking through the bushes, says "I think we should try the servents entrance. I can try to 'apply' for a job at the estate and work from the inside. Of course that will take time for me to get any information. What do you suggest Verakka?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 6, 2003)

Fallon, peeking through the bushes, says "I think we should try the servents entrance. I can try to 'apply' for a job at the estate and work from the inside. Of course that will take time for me to get any information. What do you suggest Verakka?"


----------



## Krug (Jun 6, 2003)

If there's enough time Krug leaves for the Asylum to find out more information...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

Verakka looked at the Estate, thenat the Halfling I can alter my appearance to appear as one of the Guards or Servants. Alternately, as a human looking for employ, perhaps a Mercinary?  Verakka then set his little Viper down, telling her to go and reconnoiter the immediate area, looking for dogs or guards.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 6, 2003)

Malikar greets Nicalon with a hearty handshake, testing his strength. He then sits down opposite the man. 

Greetings. My name is Malikar di Tandaer. I understand that you are an enemy of House Vladaam. My friends and I seek your aid and consul about said house.

Despite trying to sound friendly, Malikar comes off cold and distant, and he can't help not trusting the man. _I'm being silly and prejudiced, _Malikar thinks to himself. _I have no reason not to trust this man. By most accounts, the Knights of the Chord are good people who fight against injustice and tyrrany. Is this Hendel's dislike of bards rubbing off on me? Am I being unfair?_


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

Titus waited to see if Jevicca Norr would join him at his table or if she had a particular location she sat at.

If she went to her own table, Titus waited for several moments, giving Jevicca time to get herself settled.  Then, Titus grabbed his drink and moved over to stand nearby but trying not to be overly intruding.

When Jevicca noticed his presence, Titus introduced himself ad mentioned that he had some things to discuss with her regarding investigations she had asked for several days ago.


----------



## perivas (Jun 8, 2003)

Morden greets the man in kind and eyes Malikar in a warning at his voluminous tone.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Despite trying to sound friendly, Malikar comes off cold and distant, and he can't help not trusting the man.*




Morden's smile and manner is much looser than those of Malikar's.  _Did I use to be that stiff?  That formal?  All the time?  I guess my time away from the order has changed me much._  Morden speaks up after Malikar's statement, "Yes.  Common enemies make for fast friends, though we ourselves have abilities and services to offer and do not come empty-handed in the venture."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 9, 2003)

Krug stops by Mahdoth's Asylum and asks to speak with Danneth Sonnell.  Danneth turns out to be the caretaker in charge.  He explains that an one of his inmates, an elf noble named Tabaen Farsong, has claimed to see the party in visions.  Danneth is leery about letting Krug speak with Tabaen, but the elf has been very insistent in his moments of clarity.

When several attendents bring the elf into the room, Krug has flash of recognition.  Tabaen Farsong is the same elf who fell to to the street screaming while Krug chased a dark elf and his friends dealt with a burning half-orc.

---------------------------------------------

Jevicca welcomes Titus to her table with a warm smile.  "By your presence, I assume the threat of the Banewarrens is not as dire as some of my colleagues predicted.  What have you and your friends discovered?"

---------------------------------------------

Verakka's viper has an easy time finding both guards and dogs.  The main gate is the only way into the compound, and sits within easy view of the barracks.  Servants returning from shopping or other errands are seen by one of the guards, who comes to the gate and lets them in.  The sound of dogs barking is heard from time to time throughout the grounds.

While Verakka and Fallon discuss various options for infiltrating the compound, the lizard man notices a familiar figure.  Emerging from the Vladaam gate is the halfling he and Krug followed to the estate earlier, the one with a "friend" in the Church of Lothian.  He sets off down the street in the general direction of Midtown.

----------------------------------------------

Nicalon studies Malikar and Morden with intense, searching eyes.  "Greetings and well met.  Nicalon Regelis, at your service.  Doubly so if you are no friend of the Vladaams.  But keep your voices down, for it is not wise to speak ill of noble houses in loud voices."

Before long you sense that Nicalon is a extremely driven but stalwart champion for good.  He explains that Navanna Vladaam, daughter of the family's head, murdered his family years ago when she robbed them; because of her House's position, she escaped punishment.  Now Nicalon seeks to do whatever he can to take power away from the evil family.

"Now tell me what aid and consul you seek.  I am afraid I do not know you, nor what quarrel you have with the Vladaams."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 9, 2003)

"Well Verakka. It would seem we have found our way to information." Fallon says and sets after the Halfling.


----------



## Krug (Jun 9, 2003)

"Tabean, I am Krug. What do you have to tell me? What do you see in your dreams?" says the dwarf.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 9, 2003)

Malikar was impressed. He was expecting some flighty bard pretending to be a hero for the oppressed. Instead, Nicalon seemed to be a true champion for righteousness. Malikar's forced, polite smile melts into one with genuine warmth.

My friend Morden and I represent an adventuring group based in the city of Ptolus. Our other companions are gathering further information on House Vladaam. Currently, Malikar drops his voice to a low whisper as he speaks now, not intending to be overheard,  House Vladaam possesses a powerful key that may allow it to do great evil. However, the fools do not seem to be aware that they possess this key. We seek to acquire this key, and we were told that you were the person to see regarding information and aid against the House.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 10, 2003)

Tabaen has deteriorated greatly since encountering the avatar of chaos on the street.  His eyes are sunken and his frame has withered.  He wears leather restraints that bind his hands together and to a strap around his waist - probably because of all the clawed scratches near his eyes.  He babbles quietly to himself, but when he sees Krug, his voice rises.

"A key.  A key.  You know the door.  The key is deep under Vladaam.  You have to get it.  You have to get in to keep people out.  Many dangers.  So many evils.  The key is a hand.  You must use it so that they cannot.  Use it to find the staff that will destroy it.  A key that is a hand and a staff that is a knife."

Tabaen's voice trails off and his gaze drops to the floor.  From that point on he ignores Krug completely.

----------------------------------------------

The halfling from the Vladaam estate does not appear to be in any great hurry.  He stops by a stand to pick up a newssheet, and glances at it while descending the road into Oldtown.  Once in a while he stops to chat with a merchant or beggar, although the exchange is usually brief.

Passing into Midtown, the halfling arrives at the Griffon, the same establishment where Krug and Verakka first observed him.

----------------------------------------------

Nicalon ponders Malikar's words for a few minutes.  "This is not the first time Vladaam has gotten their hands on a dangerous artifact.  Iristul Vladaam, head of the house, has been away for some time seeking legendary dark swords."

"I was once a captive in the Vladaam slave cells, hidden beneath the house library.  The house vaults are located nearby.  If the Vladaams know the key is valuable, surely it is located in the vaults."

"Let me be so bold as to suggest a plan.  Let us break in to the estate and take the key.  That way no innocents will be harmed, and the house will be unable to use the key for evil.  I have studied their guard patterns and their defenses, and I believe I can get a handful of people in without raising an alarm."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

Well Fallon. I say we get that halfling. I have some ability at _Charm_  magic, and I have seen what you are capable of doing with your abilities. Your thoughts?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 10, 2003)

"Lets just talk to him at first. You would be surprised what a little wine can do. Now shift to a Halfling form and let me do all the talking." Fallon says.

Fallon orders a mug of wine and after looking around for a few minutes walks up to the Halfling and starts a conversation in the Halfling tongue, "Hi Kinsman. I'm Folo and my buddy is Bono. We saw you come out of the big estate up the way and were wondering if you knew if they were hireing any servents. I'm a butler by trade and he's a stable hand."

Mentaly Fallon will say to Bilbo his Psi Crystal _Bilbo, I need your silver tongue. Help me convince this mook to get us into the grounds of the estate and get any information about the key if he knows any. *What's in it for me? Replied the crystal?* Not being shattered in the street like a common piece of Quartz? *Good enough.*_ 
[OOC: Fallon will be using his Gather information and Bluff skills along with sence motive]


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

Verakka shifts to Halfling , using _Change Self_, though he informs Fallon that he doesn't Speak Halfling. Thus COmmon would have to suffice for him. Afterwards, Verakka follows Fallon into the Gryffon.


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2003)

Concerned that others could hear their conversation, Titus took a casual look around the inn, especially at the nearby tables.

Assuming he didn't find anything, Titus will sit down with Jevvica and started answering here questions, "Well, ma'am, there are some definite issues regarding the Banewarrens.  It appears that there is a group attempting to enter the Banewarrens, or at least I think there is, what with the same bone rings and all."

Titus will go on to explain the situation, providing the update she requested when engaging our services.  He will also mention that divinations have revealed a ket that can be used to open the Banewarrens and ask if she could help locate the key.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 10, 2003)

[OOC: Just updated Fallon in the character thread. Added the stats for his Psicrystal Bilbo.]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 11, 2003)

The halfling smiles at Fallon.  "Teilbarith Starlook at your service.  You two must be new in town.  Poking around the noble estates is not a very safe way to find work.  I'd send you to the Guildsman District, but it so happens that we are looking for a few servants."

Teilbarith asks some questions about Folo and Bono's background, which Fallon answers with reasonable imagination.

"Come to the house tomorrow afternoon, and bring your identification papers," the halfling concludes.  "I'll be sure to put in a good word with the lady of the house."  With that he holds out his right hand, palm up.

-----------------------------------

Jevicca listens intently to Titus' tale.  "This key may pose a threat, should it fall into the wrong hands.  I will consult with my colleagues about its location, but I would encourage you to pursue other avenues in the meantime."

"I would also be happy to look into the identity of this organization.  Would you give me one of these rings you have recovered?"

"You and your companions have done well.  Please convey my thanks to them along with the payment."  The female wizard hands Titus 420pp.  "If you are willing, I would be pleased to extend our working relationship in this matter.  The Inverted Pyramid is determined to see the Banewarrens sealed and those attempting to get in stopped.  If powerful forces are at work, I need to know their chances of success.  I am prepared to offer each of you a magic item of your choice worth up to 2000gp, deliverable within two weeks, if you continue to work as my agents."


----------



## Krug (Jun 11, 2003)

"Um.. well.. back to the tavern," says Krug. "That was too much work. Some ale would help me think." He goes back to meet the rest and pass the info.


----------



## perivas (Jun 11, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"Let me be so bold as to suggest a plan.  Let us break in to the estate and take the key.  That way no innocents will be harmed, and the house will be unable to use the key for evil.  I have studied their guard patterns and their defenses, and I believe I can get a handful of people in without raising an alarm." *




"What do you think, Malikar?  You are probably a better judge of character than I.  Sorry if we have concerns regarding your words, but caution is a good thing when dealing with matters revolving that House."

If Malikar does not object, Morden speaks up, "Excellent.  Our comrades are sure to be delighted at such a promising development.  Sure we proceed this night, or is another better?  After all, you know them better than us."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 11, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *
> "Come to the house tomorrow afternoon, and bring your identification papers," the halfling concludes.  "I'll be sure to put in a good word with the lady of the house."  With that he holds out his right hand, palm up. *



Fallon Knows this may be Thieves "talk" of some sort but trusts that this will work better for him if he does not try to flub the signal.
_Oh.. Go ahead and signal your a thief. _ sends Bilbo, _It's not like he would know the difference._ Fallon ignores the Psi Crystal and shows his right hand palm up and then shakes Teilbarith hand. "Thanks Teilbarith, We are hard workers and Bono here's mute. He don't make no noise at all. so the lady will be pleased that he can't tell no secrets or nothing"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 13, 2003)

After shaking Fallon's hand, Teilbarith looks at his empty palm with some displeasure.  Then his expression quickly returns to a smile.

"Good day to you then, brothers Folo and Bono.  I have some business in the Guilders District."  The halfling flips a coin to the bartender and makes his way to the door.

----------------------------------------------

When Krug returns to the inn, Vesto Kama is waiting with a message from Ishara Jare.

The message reads:

"I confirmed another piece of information which may be of import to you.  It is said that Danar Rotansin, builder of the Banewarrens, could open the sealed doors of his citadel by touch.  It is also recorded that the Dread Lord's hand was taken from Jabel Shammar after the great battle in which he was destroyed.  Several years ago the Vladaam's purchased a number of relics including a mummified hand."

------------------------------------------------

Nicalon responds to Morden, "Tonight or the next, it should make little difference.  We will need to be in the Noble's Quarter before curfew.  We can climb the wall of the estate around midnight, after they have run the dogs for the first time.  The secret door to the vaults is in the library on the first floor.  We can enter the library through a window on the back side of the house."

"Anyone entering the estate will need to be able to scale a 12 foot wall and keep a low profile, or use magic to compensate.  Is one of your companions is familiar with locks and traps?" Nicalon asks.


----------



## perivas (Jun 13, 2003)

"Excellent.  One of our companions does possess such skills.  May I suggest that we adjourn and meet here again tomorrow at dusk, when all may be better prepared?"  Morden enthusiastically rubs his hands together in anticipation.


----------



## Krug (Jun 13, 2003)

"Hmm.. interesting," thinks Krug. He can't wait to tell the others. Infiltrating the Vladam's looked inevitable.


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *"You and your companions have done well.  Please convey my thanks to them along with the payment."  The female wizard hands Titus 420pp.  "If you are willing, I would be pleased to extend our working relationship in this matter.  The Inverted Pyramid is determined to see the Banewarrens sealed and those attempting to get in stopped.  If powerful forces are at work, I need to know their chances of success.  I am prepared to offer each of you a magic item of your choice worth up to 2000gp, deliverable within two weeks, if you continue to work as my agents." *




"Well, I would have to take this proposal to the others and get their opinion.  If we continue to be your agents, what is it that you want accomplished?" Titus asked.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2003)

Fallon looks at Verakka and says, "Well we have an apointment. I wonder how the others are doing? Want another beer?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 16, 2003)

Nicalon nods in response to Morden's confirmation, "So be it.  See you here at the Griffon tomorrow at dusk.  My Jode smile on our undertaking."

----------------------------------

Jevicca replies to Titus, "Overall, I hope to see the Banewarrens sealed.  In the short term, I would like to know more about the organization(s) seeking entry."

"By all means, go and speak with your companions.  If you accept, feel free to deliver your list of magic item requests to the bartender here.  I will contact you if I learn anything more, and I hope you will do the same."

----------------------------------

After a full day of information gathering, the six friends and one cohort gather in the common room of their inn.

_Things you may wish to discuss: Tabaen's words to Krug, Ishara's latest note, Fallon and Verakka's appointment, Jevicca's offer, and Nicalon's plan._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2003)

Once the group is gathered Fallon will let them know about Verakka and His appointment with the lady of the house hold in the afternoon. "I think it will be kind of fun to play the spy."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

Verakka blinked and sighed 'Seems that I have to be a Halfling in this..pity, hard to get the smell right. Bit like cheese...' The lizardman grinned at Fallon, though it looked odd, what with so many sharp yellowish teeth and all.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2003)

Fallon looks at Veraka and says "Please don't eat me."


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

Titus will inform his friends of the offer that Jevicca Norr made, and that she wasn't much help in finding the key.  "All in all, I don't think it's bad to be compensated by someone for something we were going to do anyway."


----------



## Krug (Jun 16, 2003)

Krug tells his companions: "I came upon Mahdoth's Asylum and asked to speak with Danneth Sonnell. Danneth turned out to be the caretaker in charge. He explained that an one of his inmates, an elf noble named Tabaen Farsong, has claimed to see the party in visions. Danneth was leery about letting me  speak with Tabaen, but the elf has been very insistent in his moments of clarity.

When I saw him, I realised Tabaen Farsong is the same elf who fell to to the street screaming while we chased a dark elf and his friends dealt with a burning half-orc! His eyes are sunken and his frame had withered. He wore leather restraints that bound his hands together and to a strap around his waist - probably because of all the clawed scratches near his eyes. 

He conveyed this message to me... hold on, I scribbled it somewhere.
"A key. A key. You know the door. The key is deep under Vladaam. You have to get it. You have to get in to keep people out. Many dangers. So many evils. The key is a hand. You must use it so that they cannot. Use it to find the staff that will destroy it. A key that is a hand and a staff that is a knife."

That's all I got from him before I came back... Needed a stiff drink.

And finally this message from Vesto Kam, who says it was sent by Ishara Jare:
_The message reads:

"I confirmed another piece of information which may be of import to you. It is said that Danar Rotansin, builder of the Banewarrens, could open the sealed doors of his citadel by touch. It is also recorded that the Dread Lord's hand was taken from Jabel Shammar after the great battle in which he was destroyed. Several years ago the Vladaam's purchased a number of relics including a mummified hand."_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2003)

"Oh my. Maybe I should go and have a look at the poor elf. Maybe I can help him." Fallon says taking another swig from his oversized mug. "A mummified hand? Shades of Vecna!"


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

Verakka tkaes in all that his companions have said. 'Well, it looks as if this Vladdam Family has a Hand in this business...' The Lizardman smiles inwardly, he had just made a joke...or a quip or...ach, this mammalian humor was an odd thing to get used to. 

'What say Fallon and I go in first as our posed disguises, maybe with Krug under Invisibility as well, get a read on the layout of the place, find the treasure vaults etc...Dyrnas can provide that. Eliminate/clear guards near an entry point and in come the rest of you. Thoughts, my softskinned fellows?' 

Verakka idly pulled a small mouse from a bag at his waist, depositing it in Sletha's carrying Satchel.

Dyrnas closed his eyes at his Lord's bad joke. An assault on House Vladdam might be a costly affair, but this group seemed able.


----------



## perivas (Jun 18, 2003)

Morden tells the others of their appointment with Nicalon tomorrow at dusk.  According to Nicalon, the item will be located in the vaults.  Nicalon was once a captive in the Vladaam slave cells, hidden beneath the house library. The house vaults are located nearby.  Nicalon has offered his aid to help us break in to the estate and take the key.  Further, Nicalon has studied their guard patterns and their defenses and believes that he can get a handful of people in without raising an alarm.

Morden adds that his trusts the words of Nicalon and that such a boon, no matter the risk, should be accepted for now.  After all, they have little other choice on their own.  Morden looks to Malikar to confirm his judgment.


----------



## perivas (Jun 18, 2003)

Morden tells the others of their appointment with Nicalon tomorrow at dusk.  According to Nicalon, the item will be located in the vaults.  Nicalon was once a captive in the Vladaam slave cells, hidden beneath the house library. The house vaults are located nearby.  Nicalon has offered his aid to help us break in to the estate and take the key.  Further, Nicalon has studied their guard patterns and their defenses and believes that he can get a handful of people in without raising an alarm.

Morden adds that his trusts the words of Nicalon and that such a boon, no matter the risk, should be accepted for now.  After all, they have little other choice on their own.  Morden looks to Malikar to confirm his judgment.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 18, 2003)

_According to my sources, Hammerhead is away until Friday, so Malikar may not respond right away.

In the interests of moving along, it would be nice to hear an aye or nay from each character about the following proposals:
Fallon and Verakka entering the estate early in the guise of servants.
Accepting Jevicca Norr's offer of further employment.
Infiltrating the estate with Nicalon.
[/list=1]They don't appear to be mutually exclusive, so feel free to say aye to all if so inclined.  It would probably be good to comment on the specifics of Verakka's proposal (invisible Krug, divinations from Dyrnas, clearing guards, etc).

I'll resume the action tomorrow around this time.
_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

Aye to all.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

Damn extra posts!


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

Aye to all.


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2003)

Titus doesn't have a problem with any of the suggestions.  He agrees with all of them.  Verraka's plan seems sound as well.


----------



## perivas (Jun 19, 2003)

Morden speaks up in regards to Verakka's suggestion.  "I think that we should go with Nicalon.  Though Fallon and you are skilled, I believe that someone with more intelligence--as in information--will serve as a better guide than blindly infiltrating the House of Vladaam.  Of course, I have no problem with Jevicca Norr's employment, as long as we can be sure of her group's good intentions."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 19, 2003)

_Majority opinion of those responding favors all three options.  DM fast forward - engage!  Time sequence splitting!_

--------------------------------------

Folo and Bono arrive at the Vladaam estate in the afternoon.  A guard approaches the gate from the guard house and asks their business.  When he hears their names, he asks to see their papers.

_You have some leeway here since I rushed the story._ 
--------------------------------------

Later that evening Krug, Malikar, Morden, Titus, and Dyrnas meet Nicalon at the Griffon.  He is clad in leather armor with a buckler, carries a longsword at his waist, a longbow on his back, and a potion belt across the chest.  He conceals the weapons beneath a deep blue cape.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 21, 2003)

Folo hands the guard the "papers" they secured (somehow) and he and Bono follow the guard inside. at a convenient time Fallon will drop Bilbo on the floor and with it's legs it will search for a way down stairs.


----------



## Krug (Jun 21, 2003)

"Well I suppose I'm to be invisible today," says Krug. "I'd like that!" he smiles broadly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 21, 2003)

Malikar introduces Nicalon to the rest of his companions.  This is Nicalon, the man I told you about earlier. Will we all be attempting to infiltrate the compound, or will only a few, more stealthy members try? And what happens when...er...if we're spotted. Do we fight, run, or use non-lethal methods to subdue them?  Malikar pauses thoughtfully, rubbing his face, sighing.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 23, 2003)

Due to the number of articles, we'll continue in a new thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54349


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 26, 2003)

Bump.  Don't forget to subscribe to the new thread, if necessary.


----------

